# Aquariums: What kind of fish do you have?



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a 10-gallon fish tank in my office. When my eyes need a break from the screen, I look over at my four neon tetras and a "mystery" plecostumus that was _supposed_ to be a bristlenose but seems not to be growing any bristles.

What's in your tank?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

It's been a few years since I've had an aquarium but in the past I've had all sorts of fish. Neons, mollies, regular old goldfish... I'm also very partial to betas, although I always just kept those in a bowl. I once had an adorable little crab in my aquarium but he ate all the fish.    

If I ever do a fish tank again I'm thinking I'd love to go with tropical fish. Except they're sorta expensive so it'd suck if they died right after I got them home.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Dara England said:


> It's been a few years since I've had an aquarium but in the past I've had all sorts of fish. Neons, mollies, regular old goldfish... I'm also very partial to betas, although I always just kept those in a bowl. I once had an adorable little crab in my aquarium but he ate all the fish.
> 
> If I ever do a fish tank again I'm thinking I'd love to go with tropical fish. Except they're sorta expensive so it'd suck if they died right after I got them home.


I would love to have a million different kinds of fish! When I go to the fish store and see the saltwater aquariums, oh my. The colors! And oh my, the price, lol.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have an aquarium yet, but my dad used to breed discus fish and I might get a few someday (although probably not to breed! That got a little out of hand). They require very specific water so they're a bit harder to take care of, but they are so pretty!! They're a freshwater fish, too, so at least you don't have to deal with salt levels.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's mine:










Oh. . . .wait. . . .that's my screensaver. . . .


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Tropical fish are sure a lot cheaper than saltwater!  Probably why I don't try saltwater.

I have a 40 gal tank with tiger and black ruby barbs, 2 redtail sharks, a gorgeous clown loach, an Odessa barb, and a regular pleco (named Donald Rumsfeld).

I have a 46 gal bow front tank with gold barbs, a dwarf neon, a cherry barb, 8 corys, and a regular pleco (named Karl Rover).

Plan to add Siamese Algae Eaters to each tank in a couple of weeks.

Love my fish!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> Tropical fish are sure a lot cheaper than saltwater! Probably why I don't try saltwater.
> 
> I have a 40 gal tank with tiger and black ruby barbs, 2 redtail sharks, a gorgeous clown loach, an Odessa barb, and a regular pleco (named Donald Rumsfeld).
> 
> ...


Quietly trying not to be jealous of Spotsmom.


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

I have three tiger barbs and a bunch of zebra danios.  They do really well, but I've given up on
plecostumus.  I had two and they doubled in size, then both died at almost the same time and 
the replacements died quickly as well.  The other fish are doing great so I'm not sure what the
problem was.  I'd like to get more to keep the algae in the tank under control, but don't want to
bring them home to have them die within days.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

> Now fish are hard to take good pictures of, so y'all please bear with these blurry images.


Hence, no pictures of my fish.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Collette,  GET A BIGGER TANK!!!

I have had good luck with the 2 plecos, although I suspect that someday I'll have to find another home for them because they'll be too big.  I had a rubber nosed pleco for awhile but it didn't live a terribly long time (maybe a year).  I have heard that you can do just fine without a bottom feeder.  I wouldn't really recommend a pleco (unless you know it's the type that won't get large).  A friend has some pictus cats and they were really cool!

TL, great photos of your fish!!  I have a photo of my clown loach that I need to download and post.  After I bought him several years ago I found out that all clown loaches in the stores are wild caught, so I won't get another one.

One of the bad things about having fish is that some do better in schools of 5 or more.  I get a school of a species, and then they begin to die off (not right away, but eventually) and then I feel obligated to get more to make them happy!!!  Funny story- I had one aurelius barb left from a school (and he was about 3.5" long) and I didn't want anymore, so I put up an ad on craigslist saying all his classmates had died and he needed to go to a new school.  Got him placed within 12 hours!!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> Collette, GET A BIGGER TANK!!!


You are trying to be a bad influence on me.  Must. Resist. Temptation.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Just. Do. It.  

Larger tanks are easier to take care of and when things go wrong (like the power goes off, heater quits), it takes longer for the tank to be affected.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> Just. Do. It.
> 
> Larger tanks are easier to take care of and when things go wrong (like the power goes off, heater quits), it takes longer for the tank to be affected.


LOL, you win. I'll start saving up.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers (Jan 28, 2011)

I've kept both fresh and saltwater tanks.  I loved the challenge of the salt tanks, but when I moved from my apartment to my house everything died -- fish, snails, shrimp, corals, everything.  I began to modify my 90g fresh tank into a salt tank, but had to give it up due to lack of funds.  Having two children REALLY drains the old bank account.

As far as Plecos go, there isn't a tank built that can hold one to adulthood.  They can get several feet in length.  I hate that pet stores still sell them.  They are ultimately doomed.  I suggest Chinese algae eaters.  They stay small and help clean up the mess.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Collette, try craigslist!!  I bought my 46 gal bowfront on there for an unbelievable price!!  Also bought my 40 gal breeder tank from an ad in the pet store- whole thing was $100: tank, hood, light, filter (Fluval, no less), and heater.

I have been researching algae eaters and have been told specifically NOT to buy the Chinese Algae Eater as it grows up to be one nasty fish (as can the Flying Fox).  I have been told that the Siamese Algae Eater is the one to buy, as it is friendly and will eat algae like nobody's business.

I also wish that pet stores would quit selling the plecostomus because they just aren't feasible. I will hate to part with mine when the time comes, because they're so ugly they're cute.


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd never heard of the Siamese Algae Eater, but now I'm 
going to see about getting one or two.  I have a 50 gallon
tank and since the plecos died it is getting over  run with 
algae.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> Collette, try craigslist!! I bought my 46 gal bowfront on there for an unbelievable price!! Also bought my 40 gal breeder tank from an ad in the pet store- whole thing was $100: tank, hood, light, filter (Fluval, no less), and heater.


Good idea. 



> I also wish that pet stores would quit selling the plecostomus because they just aren't feasible. I will hate to part with mine when the time comes, because they're so ugly they're cute.


I like plecos. And I've known pet store owners who'll let you bring in a big pleco and trade it for a little one. Some people with huge tanks like to start out with a bigger pleco.

True (kind of sad) pleco story: I saw a big pleco (had to be over two feet long) in a pet store. Someone had been cleaning an apartment a fair while after the occupants left, and he noticed movement in a small, murky aquarium. It was the pleco. He didn't even have enough room to turn around. The tenants had been out of money and just abandoned him. So the store rescued him in and found someone who put him in a huge tank and loved him and took care of him. Happy ending.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

That is a fantastic story!  I'm so glad the pleco won in the end.  I hate to think how long he'd been in that murky aquarium.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!

I'm getting a bigger tank! 

Dh is going to take over my 10-gallon one for his ever-expanding guppy collection, and I'm going to get a 55-gallon or maybe a 75-gallon saltwater tank. We've made plans to drive to the city and pick one out next month (yay, rural Canadian town that I live in, with no shopping whatsoever). After I get it cycled and stabilized and aquascaped and things, I plan to put a pair of clownfish and an anemone in it. Really original, I know.

This is my reward to myself for losing just about thirty pounds. I was going to buy all new clothes, but fish are so much more fun. Wheeee!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I've got ONE fish left in my 20gal tank... a lone Chinese algae eater/sucker...  I love aquariums and ponds but now is not the time for me to be having them.  I could do well to sell the equipment I have sitting around here and come back to the great hobby when times are more suited for it, but until I work out what to do with my algae eater, it'll continue to be maintained.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> I've got ONE fish left in my 20gal tank... a lone Chinese algae eater/sucker... I love aquariums and ponds but now is not the time for me to be having them. I could do well to sell the equipment I have sitting around here and come back to the great hobby when times are more suited for it, but until I work out what to do with my algae eater, it'll continue to be maintained.


You could ask your fish store if they'd take it for you. Sometimes they will.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats Colette! You deserve it. We have a few aquariums in the house.  We have loaches, which I love (and so do the cats.  I've had to rescue one of them several times after the cat scooped it out.)  We also have USA fish (as my son calls our neons, because they're red and blue with a bit of silver.)  Our betas live peacefully with most community fish, just so long as they don't have long tails.  Once upon a time I had a tank full of gouramis.  They were quite nice.  I'd love a salt water aquarium, but don't have the time/space/money to do one justice.  However, I do have a 20x20 koi pond outside which I love, love, love.


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a 6 year old Ancistrus Catfish, some neon tetras and a few platys.  The catfish has had several companions over the years including mollies, guppies and freshwater shrimps.
The tank is 10 gallon but I am thinking of getting a larger tank soon.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I am SO jealous of your new "reward" tank!!!  I'd love to do saltwater, but everything is so pricey.  I like having $3.50 as the most expensive fish in the tank.

Here's an interesting story:  I thought I had 5 gold barbs in my 46 gallon tank and was thrilled when a baby emerged from the back greenery!  Now that he's had 4 months to grow up, and the other gold barbs had one by one gone to fishie heaven (except one), I thought I should go back up to a school of 5.  So I go to the pet store and see the fish I want and it turns out the baby fish isn't a gold barb at all!  he's a platy!!!  How in the world did I get a platy out of 5 gold barbs  Obviously some weren't barbs!!!  have been scratching my head over this one.  So I now have a school of 5 gold PLATIES!  Plus one, true, gold barb (so now I have to finish that school too).  Schooling can be expensive.  

Keep us posted on the saltwater tank so we can vicariously enjoy it!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Smallish tank (would love to have a big one!) with five silver tips, two black nuns, one zebra danio, three bronze catfish, one plec and one loach.Lots of different real plants - no idea what they are but they grow like crazy. 

Also an outside pond with five comets.  They come from my father's ponds, where they breed like crazy!  
I'm going to have to find a place to offload them otherwise there's going to be more fish than water in those ponds.  I can see myself sneaking around the Company Gardens at night with a bucket of goldfish, hoping to put them in the fountain...

Apparently there are quite a few streams in Table Mountain that have goldfish, probably people who "freed" them there.  Not so great for the local fish


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a 30 gal hex saltwater tank. I was getting it all set when I got laid off (while 6 months pregnant) last year. Right now I have a 3-strip damsel and a clown. I want to get maybe a royal gramma and some others. I would love to do inverts but something about my water just isn't  right for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Good news - found someone who'll take the golden algae eater off me, one less thing for me to worry about now


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I just got a tank from a friend a couple weeks ago (saved me some $, freed up space in her attic). So far I just have three platys and two gouramis. I've been trying not to go overboard and introduce too many fish at once, but I am OBSESSED with it. I'm an avid gardener, but there's no gardening to be done in winter, so this is a nice contained hobby I can do indoors.

I LOVE the way the gouramis use their little threadlike front fins to 'touch' things. They're constantly touching each other and if they platys get too close they'll hold that fin out as if to say, "Stay where you are. This is my personal space. Here are the kids. You can barely see the threadlike fin on one of the gouramis (Red wag platy, sunburst platy, sunset honey gouramis):
























Okay, obviously I don't remember how to add pictures from photobucket, it's been so long. How about this:


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

TessM said:


> I would love to do inverts but something about my water just isn't right for them.


Oh, dear. I'm a little worried about that too. We get our water from a stream, which is likely not too similar in mineral content, pH, etc., to the ocean. No chlorine, though.



MrPLD said:


> Good news - found someone who'll take the golden algae eater off me, one less thing for me to worry about now


Yay! 



N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I just got a tank from a friend a couple weeks ago (saved me some $, freed up space in her attic). So far I just have three platys and two gouramis. I've been trying not to go overboard and introduce too many fish at once, but I am OBSESSED with it. I'm an avid gardener, but there's no gardening to be done in winter, so this is a nice contained hobby I can do indoors.


If your tank is uncycled, be really careful about your nitrite levels, OK? And if they start to go up even slightly, do water changes, daily if needed. Good luck! (Oh, and when I quoted your post, it brought up the code for the pictures so-if my BB code is up to snuff-here they are.)



> I LOVE the way the gouramis use their little threadlike front fins to 'touch' things. They're constantly touching each other and if they platys get too close they'll hold that fin out as if to say, "Stay where you are. This is my personal space. Here are the kids. You can barely see the threadlike fin on one of the gouramis (Red wag platy, sunburst platy, sunset honey gouramis):


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Aaah, so many beautiful fish I want to restock with again 

I must admit I'm a bit of a classic lover, combining silver/wild angels with corys, cardinals, neons and probably a pleco for good measure, the tank fleshed out with bog wood and a lot of sword plants.

(sorry about the size)


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> Aaah, so many beautiful fish I want to restock with again
> 
> I must admit I'm a bit of a classic lover, combining silver/wild angels with corys, cardinals, neons and probably a pleco for good measure, the tank fleshed out with bog wood and a lot of sword plants.


I love the live plants.

And nice babies!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Colette Duke said:


> I love the live plants.
> 
> And nice babies!


I do just adore rams - golden or blue. I'm not a big cichlid person, but angels, rams and kribs I do like - years ago as a kid I made a small fortune breeding Jewel cichlids but found them a bit too aggressive for my liking.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

That sunset platy looks just like my "gold barbs"!!!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Colette Duke said:


> If your tank is uncycled, be really careful about your nitrite levels, OK? And if they start to go up even slightly, do water changes, daily if needed. Good luck! (Oh, and when I quoted your post, it brought up the code for the pictures so-if my BB code is up to snuff-here they are.)


Thanks for bringing up the pictures, Colette. Been doing too many things at once and I can't think straight. My test strips show the pH a bit on the high side, but not off the charts. Nitrites and nitrates okay. Took the water to the pet store to be tested and they said it was fine (and normal for our area), too. But that was after I did change about 25% of the water. We have a lot of limestone in our water, although it goes through a softener.

Can someone explain 'cycled', or point me to a good reference as to what it specifically means?


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Can someone explain 'cycled', or point me to a good reference as to what it specifically means?


Simply means that the tank has stopped going through severe swings of nitrate/nitrite levels, that the microbes/bacteria have established themselves, all in all, things are "balanced". Takes about 30 days in a reasonable sized tank, though you can frequently accellerate it by borrowing a sponge/filter from an existing established tank.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> Simply means that the tank has stopped going through severe swings of nitrate/nitrite levels, that the microbes/bacteria have established themselves, all in all, things are "balanced". Takes about 30 days in a reasonable sized tank, though you can frequently accellerate it by borrowing a sponge/filter from an existing established tank.


There are sine addatives that help cycle your tank (microbes) quickly.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

TessM said:


> There are sine addatives that help cycle your tank (microbes) quickly.


Yes, I never personally had a chance to try them (was always too poor to purchase them  ), I've heard they can get things going within ~14 days rather than the usual 30? At least those are my memories from when I used to collect/read a particular Aquarium magazine that I've since forgotten the name of (traditionally was a black cover / border )


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

I used them. I feel better using them than some poor fish that might die.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I just LOVE all things fish!!!  Enjoying this thread a bunch.

I have a 45 gallon tank of community tropical fish that is in need of some attention, thanks for the reminder!

I also have a 20 gallon tank with 3 baby red eared sliders and a few baby red plecos. (not to worry, turtles are well fed and never bother the fish)

I also have 2 beautiful Siamese Fighting fish (in seperate tanks of course). One is a whitish half moon beta which stunningly resembles an Opal. The other is a reddish purple crowntail beta. Weekly water changes for those guys and they are doing very well.

Oh I also have a dwarf african frog in a small cube, and have had him for quite some time. That also requires frequent water changes, but worth it. The little bugger is so cute!

Did I mention I LOVE all things fish??

Oh, I also have a small outdoor pond with koi and goldfish!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Thanks for bringing up the pictures, Colette. Been doing too many things at once and I can't think straight. My test strips show the pH a bit on the high side, but not off the charts. Nitrites and nitrates okay. Took the water to the pet store to be tested and they said it was fine (and normal for our area), too. But that was after I did change about 25% of the water. We have a lot of limestone in our water, although it goes through a softener.
> 
> Can someone explain 'cycled', or point me to a good reference as to what it specifically means?


No problem. 

In addition to what MrPLD said about cycling: Anytime you add fish to your tank, you're increasing the load on the bacteria that consume fish waste, and on the bacteria that consume the waste of that first set of bacteria, and that's what creates a spike in nitrites and harms your fish. It's always a good idea to add just one or two fish at a time rather than a whole bunch so you don't get a big spike of ammonia-related compounds in your tank, just a little spike. Think of walking into a bathroom that hasn't been cleaned in a year vs. a bathroom that hasn't been cleaned in a week-which one would you rather live in, right? And it's great that you're checking your water and doing water changes.



908tracy said:


> I just LOVE all things fish!!! Enjoying this thread a bunch.


Wow, you have a lot of neat creatures. Very cool.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I've kept fish for years and just love the hobby. It's relaxing, and rewarding.

I look forward to seeing more pics, and will have to try to get some up of mine soon.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Colette Duke said:


> Think of walking into a bathroom that hasn't been cleaned in a year vs. a bathroom that hasn't been cleaned in a week-which one would you rather live in, right?


It's okay, after a few weeks the buildup levels off


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> It's okay, after a few weeks the buildup levels off


Well, yes. But even so, if the level of nasties gets too high, the fish will certainly suffer and can die or suffer permanent damage and have shorter lives than they should. Because we've put our fish in this situation, it's up to us to make sure we don't harm them.

Getting off my soapbox now.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Colette Duke said:


> Well, yes. But even so, if the level of nasties gets too high, the fish will certainly suffer and can die or suffer permanent damage and have shorter lives than they should. Because we've put our fish in this situation, it's up to us to make sure we don't harm them.
> 
> Getting off my soapbox now.


I was actually referring to the bathroom... I'd not actually do that to my fish


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> I was actually referring to the bathroom... I'd not actually do that to my fish


ROFLOL!!!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Lol, love aquariums but the only one I have is my screen saver on my kindle.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm not quite ready to add anything new to mine yet, but has anyone had hatchetfish? I'm considering adding some later on, since they hang out near the surface.  Thanks.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I went to "just look" at tanks and things yesterday, since it would be silly to buy one now, before I put the new laminate flooring in my office, which is supposed to happen next week. Well, PetSmart had a 65-gallon tank with a quite-nice-looking stand on sale, so you can guess how that went.  I guess I'll be staring at an empty tank and a stack of sand/salt/equipment for a week. To keep myself occupied, I've been pouring a few gallons of water into the tank whenever I walk past it so I can make sure there are no leaks.

Dh has been reading up on LED lighting for reef tanks, and he wants to make a really cool one for me with dawn/dusk, moonlight, etc. Yay, dh!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I'm not quite ready to add anything new to mine yet, but has anyone had hatchetfish? I'm considering adding some later on, since they hang out near the surface. Thanks.


I always wanted Hatchet fish for my Amazon tanks... just never could find any at the time, because back then, obtaining even neon tetras was quite tricky.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

My algae eater just died  

I've had him for - maybe a year and a half?  This is not the first time I've lost an algae eater - I noticed that he was not as keen on his food a day or so ago.  Oh well.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

MrPLD said:


> I always wanted Hatchet fish for my Amazon tanks... just never could find any at the time, because back then, obtaining even neon tetras was quite tricky.


Yes, it's amazing how much more diverse the selection is nowadays. I remember going to the pet store with my mom to look at fish 30 years ago and there wasn't half the variety.

As far as hatchet fish, they sound like they'd get along well in a community tank, but you need a full lid, as they will jump out if given the chance. Here's a nice site I found with owner comments on various breeds: http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/profile.html


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Yes, it's amazing how much more diverse the selection is nowadays. I remember going to the pet store with my mom to look at fish 30 years ago and there wasn't half the variety


Indeed, and a lot tended to be locally bred because the poor international shipped ones would rarely survive, at least it was for us - about the same time frame too (25~30yrs). Another species that we very rarely obtained over here were killifish - I'd fawn endlessly over their stunning colours in the magazines.



> As far as hatchet fish, they sound like they'd get along well in a community tank, but you need a full lid, as they will jump out if given the chance.


Ah yes, that was the big thing - thanks for refreshing my memory


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I just wanted to add that hatchetfish are indeed beautiful fish, but if startled they will jump out of the tank so be careful what you keep with them.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I think my brother had hatchetfish when we were kids. And if that's what they were, then they must've been startled an awful lot, poor things, because they were always escaping.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes Collette, I'm afraid that's why I stopped stocking them in my tanks. Poor little buggers!!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I was able to find 3 otos today!  Don't usually find them in the PetSmart.  They can be tricky, but once they get going (IF they get going) they do a wonderful job of cleaning.  I let them out of the bag and then went sucking on the glass immediately.  Industrious little guys.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Just a couple of pics of hatchetfish! (if it works, the way I copied the links)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

908tracy said:


> Just a couple of pics of hatchetfish! (if it works, the way I copied the links)


They are so cute, Tracy! They're like little fish caricatures.  If I ever do get any, I'll make sure every gap in my lid is covered.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I think they're cute too! In fact I am going to the pet store later today and might just see if they have any!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Decided I needed some shoaling fish, so I added a trio of lemon tetras today. Hard deciding between all the tetras, the zebra danios and the harlequin rasboras, but these guys have orange-red eyes that contrast with a little slash of yellow on their upper and lower fins. Amusing how they panic if they separate, while the platys and gouramis just mosey around on their own.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I was at Petsmart today and looked at the hatchet fish.  said they were for intermediate-advanced fishkeepers.  I didn't know how they'd do with rather peaceful barbs, so I didn't get them.  But they are very cool!!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Lemon Tetras are pretty little fish! 

Well, I didn't make it to the pet store yesterday, but am planning on getting there sometime today. I will post back with my haul!!!  LOL

My tank is 45 gallons and I only have at the moment, 2 albino cory cats, 2 black neon tetras, a few neons, and some juvenile (probably 4 or 5) platys. I need some larger fish to watch!

I always add some biozyme when adding new fish, so no worries!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Went to the pet store yesterday and happily restocked my tank! (biozyme added as well)

I brought home 2 gold gouramis, 2 opaline gouramis, 4 black skirt tetras, 2 bleeding heart tetras, and 2 very small emerald cory cats.

Everyone is happy and getting along just swimmingly! Pun intended. 

I'd rather watch my fish than watch TV!!!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

What a great assortment, Tracy! Had a look at the black skirt tetras tonight. I like that they're marked sort of like angelfish, but don't get as big. And I bet those opaline gouarmis are beautiful.

I got two hatchetfish! I'm so excited. They're acclimating now.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Ooooooooh!!! I am excited to hear how the hatchetfish do for you! My PetCo said they could be special ordered in but that they don't normally carry them. That made me think $$$ they must be pricey! I will have to try our local family owned pet store. Not sure on how well they would do with the Gouramis in my tank though? Gouramis need to come up for air and may end up spooking the hatchetfish. 

I really like the black skirts N.Gemini, they are very hardy little fish, and last and last! The emerald cory cats are just adorable at this point, they are so tiny compared to their albino tankmates which are about a year old by now. 

The gouramis are doing very well together so far. Sometimes they can get a little aggressive with each other I've noticed in the past. Not sure if it's a male/female thing and dominance or what. So far so good! (I need to get some decent pictures!)


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I found hatchetfish at either Petco or PetSmart recently, so they do stock them.  I'd also like to know how they do.  I should read up on them.

I love the cories.  I had about a dozen babies in one of the tanks several years ago.  Cories are SO cute- I tried to do a 10 gal tank with just cories, but they looked lonely in there without some other swimmers.  My 46 gal tank has 7 cories now, 3 of which are over 8 yrs old!  BTW, cories will come up for air as well.

I've never had much luck with tetras.  I think it's my water.  High pH...  so I stick with the barbs.  They're always up to something!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

spotsmom,

I think the cories are cute as well. The rest of the family thinks I am nuts for thinking so!  I love to watch them wiggle up to the top for air. Makes me giggle, but then again I am easily amused! hahaha  8 years old? Wow! That's some great fishkeeping skills you have!

I like barbs as well, and mix them up a bit. The only fish I've had a really hard time keeping are Angels, and I love their gracefullness. I think my water is too hard, so I bought a softener pillow once but unfortunately it didn't help.   I now just admire them at the store. 

Spotted pim cats are one of my favorites as well.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm impressed with the 8-year old cory, too! 

My pH was also on the high side. So I added a piece of driftwood. The release of the tannins in the wood is supposed to bring the pH down. On the downside, even though I soaked the wood in hot/warm water for well over a day, it still turns the water slightly yellow. I'm hoping that will lessen over time. On the upside, one of my honey gouramis had not looked well before. After the driftwood, her color has come back and she's much more active than she was. I was also concerned about getting tetras and some other fish with the higher pH. So far my three lemon tetras look good and are zipping around.

I LOVE the hatchetfish. I got them at Petsmart. They spend 90% of their time at the top, are voracious eaters, but they don't bother any of the other fish. The tank has a secure lid and when I open it for feeding, they've yet to try to jump out. Oh, and they were only a few bucks apiece ($3?), so not expensive at all. My daughter wants some of the Glofish. Holy Moly! They're $7 each for a tiny fish.

I figure I only have room for 2-4 more fish. I need some bright color. Any suggestions?


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

You'll find that the driftwood will continue to leach for all its life. I like the effect myself but it can get a bit strong at times (especially when you're waiting on the rain season to bring fresh soft water for the change-over).

No real suggestion for another type of fish,  sometimes it's good to have a few "inches spare" in case of a power outage - thus avoiding rapid oxygen depletion.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Bummer about the leaching. And good point about having spare room. Right now, except for the two male platys chasing each other back to their side of the tank, everybody gets along. I'd hate to upset the balance. Should have gotten a bigger tank, but this was a hand-me-down from a friend and I didn't think I'd enjoy the fish so much!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Bummer about the leaching. And good point about having spare room. Right now, except for the two male platys chasing each other back to their side of the tank, everybody gets along. I'd hate to upset the balance. Should have gotten a bigger tank, but this was a hand-me-down from a friend and I didn't think I'd enjoy the fish so much!


I think we all have that "wish we had a bigger tank" moment  As for the platys, yes, they do tend to do that a lot, likewise barbs :\ I'm looking forward to when I can run my tanks again, but it'll have to hold off a bit longer until this whole book-promo/writing thing is done


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Guppies can be colorful, and they don't cost a lot.

I finally got started setting up my saltwater tank. Woo! I filled it with water, then put some sections of PVC pipe in the bottom (cut in half to make little caves/tunnels for snails and burrowing fish to hide in), and then laid sections of plastic grate over them to keep the live rock off the sand. I had to unwind a coat hanger to arrange the PVC, because I used the garden hose to add the water, so the water was so cold, I couldn't keep my arm in it for more than a few seconds. Then I rinsed and rinsed and rinsed the sand and carefully poured it in so as not to make the water too cloudy. Well. According to other people's experiences on the Interwebs, I'll be waiting about a week for the water to get clear again. After leaving it overnight, visibility is one inch. I managed to grope around the bottom of the tank a bit, and I think I'll need more sand. I have a little bag of live sand, and I'll get a proper live rock to get the cycle started. I'm a big fan of fishless cycling.

While I'm waiting, I'll keep busy making base rock from agrocrete. We have a little creek that runs for a few months in the spring, so I can put the rocks I make in there to cure and let the creek take care of all the water changes.

Maybe by this summer I'll have my tank cycled, and I'll be ready to buy some snails and shrimp. No crabs, though, because eventually I want a clam.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I had no idea there was so much involved in setting up a saltwater tank, Colette. That sounds very ambitious. The saltwater fish are so beautiful, though. I'm sure it will be well worth it. Every time I go to the pet store now, I have tank envy, looking at all those 75 gallon tanks and the interesting fish. My daughter wants a tank of her own now, but we'll start her off with just some danios and guppies (males only, I don't want a hundred baby fishes!), since my extra tank is a small one.

Question for the experience fishkeepers here. How do I I clear up cloudy water? Our well water is softened, but before that it does have quite a bit of lime (calcium carbonate) in it from all the limestone bedrock around here. About three weeks after I'd set the tank up, the water began to cloud. I'd had a live plant and then driftwood and got rid of both, thinking those had contributed to the problem. I've been doing about 25% water changes twice a week, hoping to clear it up, but still I have slightly cloudy water. I even tried  some water clarifier. It helps a little, but not enough. The fish seem healthy and happy, but I just want to SEE the ones at the back of the tank clearly.

P.S. I added a couple of juvenile tiger platys for color. Very pretty! (I went into the store looking for a blue dwarf gourami, but they were sold out  ).


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Depends  a lot on the cause of the cloudiness.  I actually find it sometimes better to make no water change, cut right back on food, keep the pump going of course; as often the clouding can be a sudden burst of infusoria, often due to excessive nutrients/food in the system.  On the other hand, if it's mineral based that's a lot tougher to filter out and I used to use a diatom filter to scrub it clean, though I'm not sure many people have access to that.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Try something like this if you cannot get a diatom filter -

http://www.petguys.com/-015561105750.html


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Question for the experience fishkeepers here. How do I I clear up cloudy water? Our well water is softened, but before that it does have quite a bit of lime (calcium carbonate) in it from all the limestone bedrock around here. About three weeks after I'd set the tank up, the water began to cloud. I'd had a live plant and then driftwood and got rid of both, thinking those had contributed to the problem. I've been doing about 25% water changes twice a week, hoping to clear it up, but still I have slightly cloudy water. I even tried some water clarifier. It helps a little, but not enough. The fish seem healthy and happy, but I just want to SEE the ones at the back of the tank clearly.


Absolutely, what MrPLD said.

If the cloudiness is a new thing in a relatively new setup, it's almost always a bacterial bloom. Time and avoiding overfeeding should take care of it.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Update on the saltwater tank:

I let the guy at Petco talk me into getting a couple of mollies along with my live rock. I figured it shouldn't be too hard on them, since the live rock (already cured) will provide biological filtration, and I've got live sand and some bottled bacteria in there, and I know to check the ammonia and nitrite levels and do water changes—and two little fish in a 65-gallon tank aren't going to create a violent cycle anyway. But. Even though mollies are supposed to do great in saltwater, and even though I drip acclimated them, I lost one overnight.


----------



## heavycat (Feb 14, 2011)

160 gallon show tank.  Eight inches wide.      We had three anenomes, lion fish, two baby sharks, clownfish, triggers, puffers, a baby octopus (trained) and a very maladjusted moray eel.  

The miracle of it all was they got along because there was so much room.  The triggers and the eel went at it a few times and clouded everything up, but no permanent damage to anything.  Tank looked cool with the room lights off and just the aquarium lights on.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Loads of fun yesterday... had to move the 46 gal to another room, so took advantage of the move to completely replace the gravel bed.  I had gotten way too much beard algae in there, and decided to make a fresh start of it.  Had to clean the tank really well to get that crud off there.  Borrowed a friend's empty 20 gal and kept "the kids" in there the whole time.  So far all is well, but I will be testing the water like a crazyperson to make sure that things don't go awry.

Moving the 6" pleco turned out not to be as bad as I had thought.  Took a smaller plastic bucket, lowered it into the tank (after I'd removed lots of the water) and guided him in.  Then I tipped the bucket up and got it out of the aquarium, covered it with a towel and put it  by the woodstove until I was ready to move him into the tank again.

Remember I said I have 3 cories that I've had over 8 years?  One of them came from WalMart!!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

That cleaning sounds like a huge project, spotsmom. I'm sure your fish will be happy to get back to the newly renovated old tank with all that room. And who'd have thought a Wal-Mart cory would be so long-lived?

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I've cut way back on the food and can see the back of the tank easily now. Still a tad hazy, but a noticeable improvement.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Good to hear that you're already seeing improvements.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Good news! The molly is happy and perky this morning. 

Currently my tank has one little black fish with white sand and one Fiji-style live rock. It's pretty Spartan, but I've been making a batch of agrocrete rock every couple of days, so in a month or so I'll be able to add a lot of caves, ledges, etc. And of course some proper saltwater fish.

If you know a bunch of stuff about saltwater setups, I would be interested in your thoughts on this:

I've been trying to wrap my brain around the relationship between ph, CO2, and alkalinity. I don't have an alkalinity test yet, but I did the outdoor-aeration test and learned that CO2 probably isn't what's keeping my pH a hair lower than it should be for a reef tank. It hovers just above 8. But maybe after the sand has been in there for a few months, it'll smarten up. I don't want to have to start fooling with adding kalkwasser all the time, and I did read somewhere that if the other water parameters are acceptable, a stable but slightly low pH is better than constant pH swings.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Colette Duke said:


> Good news! The molly is happy and perky this morning.
> 
> Currently my tank has one little black fish with white sand and one Fiji-style live rock.


Glad to hear the molly is still hanging in there  You are brave, doing the whole salt water thing.

You guys probably know about this guy already - Takashi Amano

He designs aquariums according to Japanese gardening principles.



















See more here  http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/nature_aquarium/index.html


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Ah yes, I have a book that's dedicated to his work, fantastic creations.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> Ah yes, I have a book that's dedicated to his work, fantastic creations.


Ooh would love to have that too - wish list! Would love to see the actual tanks too. Apparently there's a lot of them set up somewhere...in Japan, I presume? Sigh.

I love having live plants - but my tank is small and the plants sort of take over.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes, maintaining the plants is where the fun begins.  It is amazing to watch his tanks start out and then grow into the "final result", I found the CO2 processes a bit fiddly to try replicate so I just went for a slower growing tank.  What I always find most delightful about his works is how there's never an air-gap up the top;  not something any of us with a normal tank could ever dare try do


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> Yes, maintaining the plants is where the fun begins. It is amazing to watch his tanks start out and then grow into the "final result", I found the CO2 processes a bit fiddly to try replicate so I just went for a slower growing tank. What I always find most delightful about his works is how there's never an air-gap up the top; not something any of us with a normal tank could ever dare try do


True! Makes them look like blocks of water.

Found some more images. So lovely:


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh and this is my personal fave: Plants growing out the top:










Sorry to hog the thread!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Masha, those are lovely! I want to know how they keep the water so crystal clear with all those plants?


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Some serious filtration going on there 

I believe he sells a whole range of equipment.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Those are gorgeous tanks! Imagine how they look in real life, with the grasses swaying in the current.


----------



## Neil Ostroff (Mar 25, 2011)

Ha! Ha! Red Swordtails. A whole 60 gallon tank of them.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I would love to try real plants.  Just afraid Karl Katfish (6" long pleco) would uproot everything.  Anyone know?


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

My dh has a few plecos (about 4"). One of them uproots plastic plants while hunting baby guppies, but they mostly leave the real plants alone.


----------



## Petrus62 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a 3-stripe damsel and a clown
They are a very nice fishes


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Petrus62 said:


> I have a 3-stripe damsel and a clown
> They are a very nice fishes


Sounds lovely!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Petrus62 said:


> I have a 3-stripe damsel and a clown
> They are a very nice fishes


Some of my favorites.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, I had an outbreak of 'ick' and lost three fish (one juvenile tiger platy, one honey gourami and one silver hatchetfish). I've treated the tank twice now with malachite green, as well as upped the temp. a few degrees to speed up the life-cycle of the parasite. The remaining 11 fish look good, but I want to make sure before I introduce any more fish that it's safe to do so. I thought it was odd that it showed up when it did, since I hadn't added any fish for 3 or 4 weeks, but I suppose it was just lurking in there until the conditions were right and it began to affect the fish.

Any advice on future treatments or prevention for ick?

This hasn't daunted me, though. I'm hoping to buy an even larger tank in a few months for slightly bigger fish (rainbows, pearl gouramis, maybe a pleco or shark of some kind eventually), while keeping my smaller one as a community tank of 2" or less fish.


----------



## BobPage (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a big fish. I put it into a big fish bowl. The big fish bowl has water in it. The big fish swims around and around.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Well, I had an outbreak of 'ick' and lost three fish (one juvenile tiger platy, one honey gourami and one silver hatchetfish). I've treated the tank twice now with malachite green, as well as upped the temp. a few degrees to speed up the life-cycle of the parasite. The remaining 11 fish look good, but I want to make sure before I introduce any more fish that it's safe to do so.


Do you normally keep your tank at 78 degrees? It's weird that ick would just show up, but it does that some times. Something tells me that aquarium salt is sometimes recommended for ick, but you should research that. I wouldn't add any new fish for at least a couple of weeks to make sure everything is ok. And keep doing water changes.

Re your bigger tank, you may want to think long before adding a pleco. I have one, and I love him, but they get so darn big and they are pretty filthy with their waste. There are definitely smaller alternatives. Otocinclus are marvy algae eaters, for example. They can be somewhat delicate (especially when you first get them), but they are industrious little guys. Plecos just grow and grow!!!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, I'd read somewhere that salt helped them heal faster. Now if I can just remember where I saw that... Not sure which fish showed signs of ick first - it showed up while I had a busy few days - but it was one of my original gouramis that died first. He just didn't look good, then started hiding and I noticed the other gourami was chasing him off. When I finally had time to look closely, I saw the ick and then noticed it on the other two fish. Now my lone hatchetfish is hanging out with the lemon tetras.  

Thanks for the advice on the plecos, spotsmom. I saw the otos recently and thought they were really cute. Any other suggestions on peaceful bottom feeders or algae eaters? Love my two peppered corys. Just looking for something different for when I get a bigger tank.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Other than the otos, I don't have good recommendations for algae eaters.  I have heard that the Chinese Algae Eaters can get really vicious as they get older, so I've never had any.  There are also siamese algae eaters as well, but you have to be careful that you know exactly which you're buying (go to a reputable fish only store).  I love my corydoras (I have 6 of them, several of which are 8 yrs old).  They are just so comical.  I do have a beautiful clown loach in one of my tanks, but since they are wild caught I am almost embarrassed to have him.  But he's now about 5" long and just stunning.

A fish store suggested to me last Fall that I get a pair of kribensis for my tiger barb (active) tank.  They subsequently had 3 babies, and now they have another 4 babies.  They are peaceful cichlids, and are marvy parents.  I guess I'm going to have to sell the "kids" when they grow up or I'll end up with a tank full of kribs!  They are very very pretty, especially in breeding color.

That doesn't answer your bottom feeder question, but that's my latest fish news!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

The kribs sound neat. Attractive little guys, although I have not seen any around here. They did have some Electric Blue Rams and Bolivian Rams at the pet store I went to yesterday. They're supposed to be peaceful, too. You may have already said before, but what do you have in your tank besides the kribs and barbs?


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Kribs are great, I love having a pair or two of them; likewise blue or golden rams 

Sad news though, just sold off all my aquarium gear - food comes first.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a 40 gal and a 46 gal tank.  Both are full of various types of barbs - tigers, black rubies, cherry, gold, rosy.  I have had red tail sharks, but both died recently (after only a few years, I was really bummed).  I also have one dwarf rainbow left (his schoolmates died).  The clown loach, the corys, the Krib Family, and the pleco (Karl Katfish).  One tank is the more "lively" group of barbs and that's where the kribs are.

I like the idea of hatchetfish, and will check into where they might do best in my tanks.  With the kribs producing madly, I'm not going to add to that tank until the kids grow up and find new homes!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Any advice on future treatments or prevention for ick?


Ich cysts can remain dormant for weeks and weeks. Your best bet is to quarantine all new fish for up to two months. If you don't have things in your tank that are sensitive to copper (check carefully; you don't want to kill your critters), use cupramine to treat the ich. Don't stop treatment just because you don't see any more white spots. You want to keep up with the treatment until after the cysts have fallen off the fish and "hatched" (for lack of a better term), because otherwise you'll have another outbreak waiting to happen. Slightly elevated temperatures will speed up the parasite's life cycle. Salt can aid in treating ich, but the amount required to kill the parasite is harmful to most freshwater fish.

Choose your fish store carefully. Never buy from a store where there are sick fish. Also, just because one tank has healthy-looking fish and another has sick fish, you can't assume the parasites/infection is confined to one tank. Some fish store employees are uninformed (or just don't care) and transfer things between tanks with nets and other equipment.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm currently enjoying just four fish in a 29 gallon tank.
Pictus catfish
Plecostomus
Male Fantail Betta (turquoise)
Female Betta


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Scary about the ick!

Have been lucky so far - no diseases.

Just learnt yesterday that my favourite little fish - my two bronze catfish, are actually quite interesting.  Apparently they can sting?  And their digestive tract is evolved to absorb oxygen.  I noticed that every now and then they dart to the surface and gulp in a bit of air.

They are quite noisy too - rustling around in the gravel 

I got myself an angel fish, so far so good, but he does not seem to like the strong current my filter makes.  May have to make a plan with that.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Masha du Toit said:


> I got myself an angel fish, so far so good, but he does not seem to like the strong current my filter makes. May have to make a plan with that.


I've maintained aquariums for 34 years and NEVER had success with angel fish. Good for you!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Meb Bryant said:


> I've maintained aquariums for 34 years and NEVER had success with angel fish. Good for you!


Yes I've tried and failed before, when I was a teenager. I stayed away from them for years but I'm ready to try again now. I used to interfere with my tanks all the time and I think that caused most of my problems I had. Now I just change the water regularly, feed less than I think I should and leave the tanks alone as much as I can - and I'm hoping that I'll be luckier this time round


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Isn't it funny how we each have our weakness fish, something we just can't seem to keep going.

I've always loved Angel fish (especially the original wild varieties, not the fancy lace or mottled ones) and always had fantastic success with them.  Conversely, I often hard an impossible time keeping mountain minnows going... go figure.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry you had to sell your equipmentl.   I hope the money helps and things pick up for you.

When I was a kid my mom tried a couple of angelfish at different times. They never lasted long. I think they're lovely, though.  Good luck, Masha! Share pictures. I know what you mean about the filter current. My hatchetfish is not a fan either. If anyone has any alternatives, do share.

I've been checking out various forums about ich/ick treatments and things are going well so far. Temp is at 80 degrees for now while I'm trying to get rid of it. I definitely want to add a couple more hatchetfish, but will wait at least a month after the final treatment. The loner is hanging out mid-tank with the tetras. He looks lost. BTW, hatchetfish aren't especially pretty, but with their unique shape, they are the first thing people notice when they see the tank for the first time. Very peaceful fish. Mine have yet to try to jump out, but then I do have a lid on it.

Best,
Gemi


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I do know of something you can try to lower the current but not the filtration. If you have a filter that hangs on the back of the tank, and if your hood allows the room....take an empty water bottle and cut off the top and bottom with a pair of scissors, then slice the bottle length wise and place it over the filter where the water empties in to the tank. This will divert the water and reduce the flow.  HTH!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

908tracy said:


> I do know of something you can try to lower the current but not the filtration. If you have a filter that hangs on the back of the tank, and if your hood allows the room....take an empty water bottle and cut off the top and bottom with a pair of scissors, then slice the bottle length wise and place it over the filter where the water empties in to the tank. This will divert the water and reduce the flow. HTH!


How do you attach it, tracy, and which direction is it going? Thanks!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I read about it on another aquarium website and tried it out with my turtle tank. It worked great, but I didn't have a full hood either at the time. You just place it lengthwise where the outflow of water flows into the tank. The bottle clings to the filter and diverts the water to each side of the water bottle instead of pouring in all at once from the filter.

Wish I could remember the site it was on to link here.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

908tracy said:


> I read about it on another aquarium website and tried it out with my turtle tank. It worked great, but I didn't have a full hood either at the time. You just place it lengthwise where the outflow of water flows into the tank. The bottle clings to the filter and diverts the water to each side of the water bottle instead of pouring in all at once from the filter.
> 
> Wish I could remember the site it was on to link here.


This link describes something similar: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110510165431AAKRJN7


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

You all are making me want to pull out all my old tanks and get started again. I had fish for about 30 years until I got married and had to sell everything as part of the moving process. I used to have wonderful fancy guppies--the colors were amazing. And I adored tetras and had a bunch of them for a while. But some of my favorites were the catfish and algae eaters, simply because they were so cool.

I even did salt water for a few years, but traveling for my job made that too difficult to maintain in the long haul.

But maybe I'll go back to freshwater if I can find an unused corner in our house that isn't filled with a bookcase. 

Thanks for this thread--it's been fascinating to see what everyone is raising in their tanks.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my, I'm just teasing myself by visiting this thread. The molly has a permanent home with hubby's guppies (I quickly realized that contrary to Mr. Petco's advice and chemicals and the "live" rock, the tank was going to cycle too violently for a fish's safety). 

The nitrogen cycle has concluded (yay!), but my agrocrete rocks aren't cured enough to be put in the tank. I want to aquascape before I put any critters in the sand bed; so now my aquarium-related entertainment consists of occasionally fishing a rock out of the toilet tank, soaking it in water overnight, testing the water's pH, seeing that it's at fatal levels, then putting my rock back in the toilet tank to wait awhile longer. Wheeee!

I do have a nice growth of brown diatom algae going on, though. :-/


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Collette, do you know anyone with some tank decorations they could lend you?  Will make your cycling go faster. 

I recently replaced all my gravel, and I got the brown algae as well.  Wipes right off (at least mine does).  I had absolutely no cycling at all (used my old filters and a lot of the old water, but cleaned most of the decorations.  I feel very lucky.

Have fun!!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> Collette, do you know anyone with some tank decorations they could lend you? Will make your cycling go faster.
> 
> I recently replaced all my gravel, and I got the brown algae as well. Wipes right off (at least mine does). I had absolutely no cycling at all (used my old filters and a lot of the old water, but cleaned most of the decorations. I feel very lucky.
> 
> Have fun!!


Oh, the cycle is done now.  I'm just waiting for my rocks to cure (I made them from cement, and you have to leave them in running water or put them in buckets and do lots of water changes until the... uh... bad stuff? alkalinity? in the cement stops leaching out into the water). It's been about a month now, and I've read it often takes two or more months for the DIY rocks to settle down. Right now if I put one in a jar of water overnight, the next day the pH of that water is above 8.8. So they're not going in the fish tank just yet.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I got really lucky.  When we moved here, the previous owner had done a lot of outside decoration with lava rock (I live in lava rock country).  So, without thinking, I simply washed some off and put it in my tank.  It has done wonderfully!  Although now it is covered with beard algae.  I can't take the rocks out and clean them because the kribensis are raising their babies in there!!!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

You're doing something right, then, if your fish are having babies.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> I got really lucky. When we moved here, the previous owner had done a lot of outside decoration with lava rock (I live in lava rock country). So, without thinking, I simply washed some off and put it in my tank. It has done wonderfully! Although now it is covered with beard algae. I can't take the rocks out and clean them because the kribensis are raising their babies in there!!!


So what do you do once you have them? Raise them up a bit, then sell them to a pet store?

After using the malachite green for the ick and noticing how stressed/stunned the fish looked after each treatment, I read up some more and discovered it can be quite toxic. So I found this comprehensive article on the disease and various treatments. Right now I'm doing what I call the 'fish sauna'. The tank is 85 degrees and I've added aquarium salt. I'm 4 days into a 10-day treatment, then you change the water and gradually lower the heat back to normal. So far, so good. In fact, they look great.

As I'm planning for my next, bigger tank, I'm contemplating live plants. Any advice on what kind to get or how to care for them?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I am keeping the babies and will re-evaluate if they keep producing more!

I happened to ask my fish specialist here what was involved with live plants and she said the substrate was very important.  She went on about it for awhile until I reached the point I was so glad I had artificial ones!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> I happened to ask my fish specialist here what was involved with live plants and she said the substrate was very important. She went on about it for awhile until I reached the point I was so glad I had artificial ones!


LOL! When I had a freshwater tank, I wanted live plants too... until I learned they like you to have a CO2 canister hooked up to the tank. Expensive! So I had fake plants.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I think I've been looking at too many fish books.   Those live plants look so appealing to the gardener in me. I saw someone who just stuck them in small pots. Not very natural-looking, but clever and you don't have to deal with the substrate issue on a big scale.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Of course, I'm one to talk about "expensive," with the new saltwater system. I recently shelled out about forty dollars for a one-gallon plastic box that will house macro algae and copepods. Aquariums can make a person completely lose her mind, apparently. But it's so darned much fun to watch the fish.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

If you do plants in pots, please let us know how it turns out.

I lust for a saltwater tank.  But I get very nervous about buying any fish over, say, $8!!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Another thought about potted plants: you can get little fertilizer tablets that are supposed to be safe in ponds/aquariums. But in a small tank they can threaten the life of every fish you have, because they're made of nitrogen (duh), and the biofilter may not be able to handle so much all at once. Better not to fertilize them at all. I learned this the hard way, though fortunately I was able to get the stuff out of there and do a big water change, so my fish didn't die from it. Poor little fellows.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Colette Duke said:


> Of course, I'm one to talk about "expensive," with the new saltwater system. I recently shelled out about forty dollars for a one-gallon plastic box that will house macro algae and copepods. Aquariums can make a person completely lose her mind, apparently. But it's so darned much fun to watch the fish.


You really are getting serious about this. You must share pictures once you get some fish in that saltwater tank. I love looking at the s.w. fishes - each one is so wildly colorful.

And spotsmom - I think I will give the potted plants a try. I should probably do a couple more water changes (since I added all the salt) before I try them, though. I joined the Yahoo group called AquaticLife and someone had pictures of his plants like that on there.

Meanwhile, cleaning out the 10-gallon tank for my daughter to get set up with.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I confess I'm having secret fantasies about raising rotifers to feed baby clownfish. Which is kind of getting ahead of myself, seeing as I still have just the sand and one "live" Petco rock whose only life that I can detect is a bit of brown algae.

Dream big! LOL

*ETA:* Ooh, I found a new kind of algae on my rock. I think it's not the good kind, so I plucked it and then turned the rock upside down in the sand. Take that, you hairy little patch of algae.

And my homemade rocks, after about two months in the creek, have finally stopped spewing hydro-whatever ions and are safe to put into my tank. Woo-hoo! Tonight I can aquascape and then order my first batch of snails. Getting closer to to the day I can put some actual saltwater fish in there, lol.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

My daughter's tank is all set up now. She adopted my sunburst wag platy. My red wag had been bullying him. So now he's in the smaller tank with a female marigold platy, happy as a clam, and things have settled down in my original tank. The ich has been taken care of and I've added some von Rio flame tetras, a pair of dwarf gouramis and two oto cats. The otos are work horses! If you have any algae, they do a stellar job of cleaning up.

I've also now got my 75 gallon tank set up and cycling with a trio of Odessa barbs and an emerald green cory cat (although he's freaking out over being a singlet, so may have to get him a buddy). Now the long wait before I can add more fish. I can't believe how active the barbs are compared to the fish in my community tank!










I did add some live plants to the new tank. Don't ask me what they are, though. I forgot between the pet store and home. I added some plant substrate to three 4" clay pots, put the plants in, then added some small stones around the base of the plants. There are some fake plants in there, too, since the live ones are so small yet. The worst part was when I submerged the pots, some of the substrate leaked out through the drainage hole and the tank was murky for a whole day. It's still slightly cloudy two days later. I'll let you know how they do, but I like the idea of keeping the plants (and substrate) contained in pots. I'll try to post pictures here once the tank fills out a bit.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I love odessa barbs, but for some reason have not had much luck keeping them long term.  And since I can only get them in Portland (3 hrs away), I don't keep them anymore.  They are way cool and I'm envious!!!

Both of my tanks are barb dominant.  I love them because they're always seeming to be up to something!  I have a couple of otos in one tank, and those little guys are hard workers.

And yes, get your cory some buddies when it's time.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't have any. The only kind of fish I know is tuna and salmon....lol


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Luckily the Odessas were on clearance. I took the last of the lot.   They seem to change color, depending on the way the light hits them.

And I did get a buddy for the cory. He's very calm now. I gave them plenty of places to hide from the nosy barbs. Do they ever stop moving? The fish in my other tank look like they're on sedatives, in comparison.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Many types of barbs are always "busy"!!!  That's why I like 'em.  They're real zoomers.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

i'm with drdin.. oh yes, i also have fried.....sorry, sick humor i know, i'll back out quietly and respectfully now. aquariums take a lot more attention, time, and money than i have to invest so i just enjoy vicariously when i see one somewhere else.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

The most effective way to deal with murky water (substrate explosions, pea-soup algae blooms, you name it) is to layer a piece of paper towel over your filter media. You need to check it often (every hour or so) if the murk is really bad, because it can get clogged fast. Just pop in a new piece when it clogs. Your water will clear up super fast.

Update on the saltwater tank: No fish yet, but the live sand I put in there must really have been live because there are all sorts of copepods and other assorted pods bopping around. And I borrowed a rock encrusted with coralline algae and discovered two mini brittle stars in it. I can't find them anymore, so I don't know whether they survived the move, but I suspect they're hiding out somewhere in the rockwork. I'm finally ready to order up some snails, woo-hoo! I found a reputable supplier in Burnaby that ships by air to a town an hour and a half from where I live. Never mind the cost of all things saltwater: around here, the biggest cost is gas, because you have to drive so far to get to a place that sells the stuff.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you, Colette! I'll keep that in mind if I need to rearrange the plants or decide to add new ones. That will definitely help preserve the filter.

I can see how difficult it would be to get certain fish if you're far from a major urban area. That would make stocking the tank a major challenge, especially with salt water. And you have the patience of a saint! I can hardly wait myself to hear when you get your first fish. That's a mini eco-system you've already got going there.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Hee-hee.  Well, thank goodness for the Internet. I've been keeping the fish part of my brain occupied by studying up on aquarium chemistry (ouch, poor brain, it's been decades since I was in an actual chemistry class), chemical warfare between corals, you name it. Having four kids and 2.6 grandkids keeps me from hyperventilating too much about my tank, too.

I think I just about partly sort of understand pH and alkalinity now. Almost.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Don't feel bad - I have a degree in science education and I feel like I have the barest grasp on the whole water chemistry and cycling issues. Coming into it I had no clue it was all so complicated - and I'm not even doing saltwater!

Since I can't add any new fish for a few weeks myself, I've discovered you can find any fish on YouTube and I watch those to help me plan which kinds to get. Kind of like porn for fishkeepers.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't have an aquarium right now but when I did I had African cichlids. One day I had a blue one and a yellow one. Two days later I had a slightly larger blue one and no yellow one. I think I know what happened to the yellow one.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I liked neon tetras, hatchetfish, cardinal tetras, and lots of glass fish. I also had a couple of angel fish and a red-tailed shark.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

starquest52 said:


> I would keep fish but the upkeep and cleanup is such a chore


Ya gotta be dedicated, that's for sure!!!

All I can grasp about water chemistry is that I need to be careful and do testing! I didn't even take high school chemistry...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Elizabeth Black said:


> I liked neon tetras, hatchetfish, cardinal tetras, and lots of glass fish. I also had a couple of angel fish and a red-tailed shark.


Tetras come in so many colors - and you don't have to worry about them bothering other fish. Love my hatchetfish. They don't do much, but they're always the first thing people notice when they look at the tank.



> I would keep fish but the upkeep and cleanup is such a chore


It's all relative. Compared to our seven dogs, taking care of a couple of fish tanks seems like a breeze.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you guys seen the new show Tanked?  (I think it's on animal planet or Nat Geo.)  It follows this company that puts in crazy cool saltwater aquariums.  I will be sad if I die before having set up a salt water tank.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I looked into the show on its webpage and some of the advice given for new people seemed wrong to me.I caught a few minutes of it and it did nothing for me. Did not appear too serious.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know much about the do's and don'ts of salt water set ups, so I can't speak to that.    The episodes I watched showed them installing tanks inside old phone booths, cars etc.  There was some unnecessary drama, but I thought the setups were really unique.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I think what I read about the show was it was fun to watch but don't take any of their advice!  I guess I had been hoping for a relatively serious show about how aquariums are made and the general 'art' of fishkeeping.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Lisa, you should do a fish tank like this  : 




The anemones are just as amazing as the fish. I can't imagine the time it would take to get something like this going.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

As of Thursday, I'll be the proud owner of five Nassarius snails, five Cerith snails, and five blue-legged hermit crabs.

I rearranged my rocks _again_. I know I'm done this time; I wore the skin off my thumb and spent so long perched on a step stool, bent over the edge of my tank, that I could barely walk afterward. Yep, good enough! It wasn't just me being picky, though; I had my heart set on having a lawnmower blenny (and so had made some nice little caves for it), but then the more I read and thought about this fish, the more I began to suspect it might not do well for long in my tank if it ran out of live algae. But a coral beauty angelfish grazes on algae and apparently will eat a lot of different foods, so now my rocks are arranged to form vertical crevices that should appeal to the coral beauty. Well worth a little thumb skin, lol.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh boy. Oh. Boy.  

The young fellow at J&L Aquatics (where I ordered my cleanup crew) seemed clueless about what the air shipping charge would be. I'd looked at the chart on J&L's website, which stated shipping to Alberta (much farther away than where I live) is $50.00. Figuring my shipping would certainly be less than that, I went ahead and ordered those ten little snails and five little crabs. How much could it be, right? I mean, it's a forty-five-minute flight, and they're just tiny and very light. Right? Um...

The airport just called to say my critters are waiting to be picked up.

The shipping charge is $78.40.

Is there an emoticon for throwing up? Can't find it. This one might do ...  

Also: Yippee, I'm finally going to have creatures in my tank! Hee-hee-hee!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Colette Duke said:


> The shipping charge is $78.40.


Good grief!! Treat them kindly!!


----------



## Panther (Apr 17, 2012)

I really miss my fish. I had an aquarium a few years back and kept a Betta fish with a community of other fish. 
My Betta Splendid was my most cherished, as he had such personality!

Though I do love Clown loaches too! They are  a hoot!

Right now I'm in a small apartment with two kitties...maybe once I have a house I can think about setting it up again!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Getting tired now (I'm old and it's past my bedtime, lol), but I'm almost through the acclimation process. There's an extra hermit crab in with some of the snails. Or it's a really freaky snail with a lot of legs. Do you suppose that makes up for the shipping? Partly? 

The hermits are already bickering over who has the best shell. Hee! They're so funny.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

How exciting, Colette! I bet those crabs are entertaining. And yikes! on those shipping charges. But I'm happy for you that they arrived safely. I've had ducklings air-shipped before. Funny to go to the post office and pick up a box full of little quackers.

Oh, Sarah, I'd love to have a clown loach! I check them out every time I'm at the pet store. You can't miss their antics. Since they get a bit bigger, I may go with something like an angelicus loach when I'm ready for one, which will be a few months down the road. BTW, hope you get settled in a house soon.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Good morning, everyone!

Loaches: I had one, once. It was a goofy little thing, and I loved it so. 

So far, no one has climbed out of the tank. One hermit left his shell, and I don't know where he is. Probably harassing someone who has a better shell. All of the crabs I can see are eating so enthusiastically, I imagine they'll have stomachaches before too long. I suppose the snails are enthusiastic too, but in slow motion. 

Dh and I thought about the shipping and decided that for that price, we might as well drive three hours to the nearest saltwater fish store and have a really nice lunch while we're there. Works for me. 

One problem with all this, though: I'm pretty sure I'm going to have a tough time working at my computer today while I'm on the other side of my office with my eyes glued to the aquarium glass.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Lisa, you should do a fish tank like this  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, how gorgeous. I'd probably get nothing done if I had that aquarium. I'd be too busy staring at it all day!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a gorgeous (or handsome, as the case may be) clown loach that I bought 7 yrs ago as just a baby.  He is truly spectacular. Probably 4.5-5 inches long now. If something happened to him, I would really really be sad.  He's in a 40 gal tank, but they are supposedly happier in schools.  But at his size I couldn't have a school with anything else!  Only thing I'm not pleased at myself about is that clown loaches are 100% wild caught...


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally watched "Tanked" on APL last night.  They sure do make amazing tanks in amazing settings.  However, there's nothing about how (or even who) puts together filtration systems, chooses the fish, etc.  although there are scenes of picking particular fish. The show is mainly about the construction of these tanks from acrylic.  Amazing what kind of money some people have...

Oh well, my fish are probably as happy as some of those...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> Finally watched "Tanked" on APL last night. They sure do make amazing tanks in amazing settings. However, there's nothing about how (or even who) puts together filtration systems, chooses the fish, etc. although there are scenes of picking particular fish. The show is mainly about the construction of these tanks from acrylic. Amazing what kind of money some people have...
> 
> Oh well, my fish are probably as happy as some of those...


Yeah, must be nice. They have people come and maintain the tanks for them, too, I'm sure. It does take time and effort to clean and change water, but that's part of caring for the little guys. And to me, a big part of the fun is planning what kind of fish to get, how many and when.

BTW, we started up the 10-gallon tank for my daughter. Cycling is going well. I've done some small water changes and the big ammonia spike has come and gone with no casualties. The two platys I moved from my bigger tank are doing fine. But that little tank is having way more algae problems than my two bigger ones. It's not near a window, so no direct sunlight, just the hood lamp. I added an oto cat to help out, but I think the cheap filter I got just isn't doing the job. Could it be that, or are smaller tanks just harder to keep clean?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I read, and avidly agree with, the statement that you should get the largest tank you can afford and/or have room for because the larger tanks are more forgiving.  I think that's what you're seeing with the 10 gal.  If you lose electricity, you have a problem a lot quicker.  Same with just anything else that can go wrong!!

I agree with you- I like taking care of my fish.  They're not in an elegantly planted "man tank beer keg aquarium", but they're mine!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks, spotsmom. I have Aqueon filters on the two bigger tanks and they have a pretty good flow rate, it seems. The small tank has a TopFin filter and while it's quiet, the flow is anemic. It would cost at least $20 to get a new filter, but for $80 I can get a 16-20 gallon tank kit with an Aqueon filter and not have to clean it nearly as much. With two platys, an oto and a cory cat in the 10-gallon, my daughter is already disappointed she won't be able to add all the pretty guppies and platys she'd like to. So we may be upgrading here shortly. I have the feeling that happens a lot.  

BTW, so far so good on the potted plants in the 75 gallon tank. They're small yet, but the Odessa barbs like to 'hide' in them. One of them didn't have enough roots to stay potted, so after collecting them and re-planting them a few times I gave up and replaced it with a different kind. Another one actually seems to be growing already! I'm a little worried it's going to go crazy and take over the tank.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

In our freshwater tanks, we've found the best algae control to be a plecostomus (I like the bristle-nosed ones because they look so hilarious and stay rather small). After they clean up the mess, you do have to feed them algae wafers, though.

You might look at the phosphate levels in your water, although if your big tank doesn't have an algae issue, that might not be it. Could you be overfeeding the small tank? We have a 10-gallon tank that gets less light than our other tanks and still grows more algae. My working theory is that it's beside the TV and somehow that encourages algae growth.

Most of my little cleanup crew is busy cleaning my tank. I'm not positive about the nassarius snails, though. I can usually find one or two of them, but there's one little guy who hasn't moved in a couple of days. His prognosis doesn't look all that great.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Aw, sorry about the snail, Colette. I hope the rest are doing okay.

I looked it up and appears what I have is brown algae. It's very slight in the other two tanks and easy to stay on top of, but the small one is ridiculous. The causes are:

    * Excess silicates & nitrates
    * Inadequate light
    * Low oxygen levels

If the filter is underpowered and flow rate low, it's not putting enough oxygen into the water. I suppose the excess nitrates could come from food that doesn't get eaten or where it's at in the cycling phase. They recommend a pleco or several oto cats. At any rate, I do think we'll upsize for her, but that will mean cycling a new tank and a gradual move of the fish. Until then, I do have an air pump and stone I could put in that tank. I don't want to add any more fish in it yet, since it's still cycling.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the snail sympathy, N. Gemini. I hope it was just that one, because the other snails and the crabs seem fine.

Brown algae usually appears around the end of the nitrogen cycle. I have a nice crop growing in my tank too, though my cleanup crew is mowing it down bit by bit. It's supposed to calm down as you continue with water changes and the nutrient levels in the water drop (nitrates, phosphates, that sort of thing). Higher water flow is supposed to deter it, I believe because it has trouble sticking to surfaces when the current is too fast. FWIW, I've noticed it grows better in the well-lit areas of my tank and hardly at all in the shady areas.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Last night, our electricity was out nearly 3 hours.  I wasn't worried because I have battery driven airstones for each tank, but I did tell my husband that my not being worried was a great example of why a bigger tank is better.  There was no noticeable drop in temp in my tanks, but probably would have been in a small one.

I also heard that brown algae is very symptomatic of a new tank and should clear up.  Thank goodness it wipes off easily!  Try getting beard algae...   When I moved my 46 gal tank a few weeks ago, I started getting brown algae but it has disappeared.

Re filters, I started out with Whisper filters but changed over to Aqua Clear several years ago and am very pleased with them.  Found a big Whisper out in my "aquarium box" in the garage and thought "why aren't I using this in my big tank?".  So I set it up and found out why- the spillway overflows within just a few days with the Whisper.  Oh well, I'll use up the filter bags I have and put it away again.

I also have a small pump and airstone for each tank (both are over 40 gal).  Puts some extra O2 in the tanks.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

I do not have an aquarium, but in my freezer I have some Cod, Halibut and shrimp. Does that count?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> for $80 I can get a 16-20 gallon tank kit with an Aqueon filter and not have to clean it nearly as much.


Go bigger. Try craigslist, or classifieds at the fish store. Trust me, you'll be really glad you did. Go at least 29 gal. And, if you keep your dirty filter and most of your water and don't clean your gravel in the transfer, you may not cycle at all!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

29 g would be lovely. The problem is finding enough space in her room to locate it. Tabletop space is at a premium. She's 20 and the place has a tendency to explode as she whirls through it. Craigslist is a good idea though! When I was looking for a bigger one, I checked there often. Didn't find any the size I wanted at the time that I thought were a good enough deal or less than an hour away, but there were plenty of 29 g and less.

And thanks for the tip about the brown algae being more problematic during cycling. It's good to know it will probably get better. I considered a pleco, but it looks like they like to nibble on plants.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

@ Gemini: Every once in a while, Petsmart has a sale on tanks. A dollar a gallon, I think. Keep your eye on them.

@ T. J.: It counts if you sit there and gaze into your freezer in wonderment for hours on end.

@ Spotsmom: +1 on the safety net of that larger water volume. 

Update on the tank: I've determined that my tap water (we get our water from a dam on a creek) is way too soft to work in a reef tank. There's just about zero mineral content. So I've been gradually raising the hardness by dripping in a solution of baked baking soda. My creatures seem OK so far, although one of the blue-legged hermits stole the shell of the unidentified hermit (who has hidden himself somewhere). I gather they do that from time to time. Wish I'd have seen the crab war, though.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Colette Duke said:


> Update on the tank: I've determined that my tap water (we get our water from a dam on a creek) is way too soft to work in a reef tank. There's just about zero mineral content.


Wish I could give you some of our water. We have the opposite problem.

Got my eye on several tanks on Craigslist. Some even have the filter/light/heater included, which is great because those are more expensive than the tank itself.

Meanwhile, I think I'm having plant-fail.  The plant that was putting out new leaves on top was disintegrating at the stems and same with another that looked stable. Problem I'm finding is that most of the plants I've bought have just a few tiny roots. Maybe I should try buying from a different store? They're potted in a plant medium and I added some fertilizer tablets to the pots. Bummer. I wanted places for the fishes to hide when they're feeling shy or like they need their space. Maybe I'll end up with all plastic plants after all. Off to do some reading...


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Watch out for those fertilizer tablets. They can cause horrific nitrogen-related disasters in your tank. I did some reading up on planted tanks, and as far as I could tell, they work best if you add extra carbon dioxide (something to do with dry ice and a bubbler?) so I always had plastic plants in my FW tank.

LOL on trading water. My daughter said she'd give me all the hard water I want, but the thought of hauling around buckets of water every week wasn't that appealing, especially since my tank is on the second floor. I've gotten my alkalinity just about up to an acceptable level now by dripping in the baked baking soda solution. And since I have to add about that much water every day to replace what's evaporated, it doesn't add much to my daily routine.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Got my eye on several tanks on Craigslist. Some even have the filter/light/heater included, which is great because those are more expensive than the tank itself.


Both tanks that I bought secondhand came with all the filters, lighting, hoods, etc. Great way to save money. Only problem is that sometimes sellers want you to take their fish!!!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I ended up buying a 29 G tank from Craigslist with hood and stand for $50. Not bad. But then I went to the pet store yesterday and bought: filter, heater, background, gravel and decorations.  I had my eye on a 40 G long tank for $90, which came with the whole shebang, but after the first set of exchanged e-mails, the person didn't reply. Then another tank (50 G, I think) I e-mailed about, the person didn't reply until _after_ I'd bought the other one - which confused me because I'd completely forgotten about it. It has been an experience going through Craigslist, but it is a good place to find deals on used items.

I pilfered a filter cartridge off my other 29 G to kick start the cycling and moved some of the decorations into it from the 10 G. I'll move the three fish later today. This weekend, my daughter and I are going fish shopping - yay! If my ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels are reasonable in my 75 G, I have my eye on some Celebes Rainbowfish for my next addition. Can't wait.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

You're going to have loads of fun with the bigger tank. 

I was out and about yesterday and got two more hermit crabs and another nassarius snail for my tank. Now that I've sorted out my weirdly high calcium level (it's not completely normal yet, but it's going down with water changes and alkalinity supplements), I feel more confident that when I finally get some actual fish, they'll be safe and comfortable here.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Colette Duke said:


> You're going to have loads of fun with the bigger tank.
> 
> I was out and about yesterday and got two more hermit crabs and another nassarius snail for my tank. Now that I've sorted out my weirdly high calcium level (it's not completely normal yet, but it's going down with water changes and alkalinity supplements), I feel more confident that when I finally get some actual fish, they'll be safe and comfortable here.


So when do you think you'll be able to get fish - or does it just depend on your hardness? What are you going to get first?


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> So when do you think you'll be able to get fish - or does it just depend on your hardness? What are you going to get first?


I expect within a couple of weeks. Dh has to make a trip down to Coeur d'Alene to buy some tools this month, and I hope to have my water parameters just right by then. And the gas and lunch will still be cheaper than air freight (can't stop grumping about that, sorry).

Now I'm waffling over which color of clownfish to get: the little orange-and-white guys like Nemo or the same sort, but black-and-white. The B&W ones are cooler looking, I think , but they're $40-something each, so if they died, I'd be sad for about forty more reasons than if a less expensive fish died.

I may be wrong, since chemistry class was a long time ago, but I think what's going on in my water is the very low carbonate hardness is allowing too much calcium to roam free in the water. Neither of those situations are great for my creatures. So to fix it, I'm adding carbonate plus doing water changes with water that has appropriate levels of everything I can test for. But not too fast, or I could end up with calcium carbonate precipitating all over my tank and creating a worse problem than I have now. API and Nutrafin really like me right now, I'll bet, because I've been doing a lot of water tests so I can keep on top of my parameters.

My fish wish list is 2 B&W oscellaris clowns, a midas blenny, a royal gramma, and a coral beauty angel. It's not a whole lot of fish for a 65-gallon tank, but there will be lots of color and (I hope) not too much violence.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I have my eye on some Celebes Rainbowfish for my next addition. Can't wait.


I have a poor dwarf neon rainbowfish who is now alone in my 46G because his schoolmates "graduated"... I love rainbowfish. Congrats on your 29G! You'll be much happier, and it may keep you.... for awhile... 

I'm loving hearing about that saltwater tank, NGS! wish I had the courage to do one. How far are you from the border? Will customs give you a hard time about bringing in fish? Do they need a visa?


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

My son has a small tank with 5 temperate danios - 1 has really long, swishy fins, a couple are stripy and a couple are spotty but they all seem to get along and he loves them. I think they're cute. 

The tank and fish survived a 5 hours car journey to a new home, we're quite proud of that!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Colette Duke said:


> My fish wish list is 2 B&W oscellaris clowns, a midas blenny, a royal gramma, and a coral beauty angel. It's not a whole lot of fish for a 65-gallon tank, but there will be lots of color and (I hope) not too much violence.


I just had to look some of those up - I'm envious of the beautiful colors you'll have in your tank! And I love the way the blennies peek out from their little hidey-holes. My brother had a saltwater tank eons ago and I think he had one of those. It was my favorite to watch.

You know, if my husband ever starts to grumble about how much my hobby costs, I could just show him the prices on some of those $40 saltwater fish. I'm looking at some $9 Denison barbs and $7 rainbowfish. Never mind the fact that I'll get 3 or 4 of each. 



> My son has a small tank with 5 temperate danios - 1 has really long, swishy fins, a couple are stripy and a couple are spotty but they all seem to get along and he loves them. I think they're cute.
> 
> The tank and fish survived a 5 hours car journey to a new home, we're quite proud of that!


My daughter was hoping to take her 10 gallon to school and back each year, a 4-hour trip, but I'm not sure she will now, because she'd have to find someone to care for it during breaks. She does love the Glo-Fish, though, and maybe she'll end up with a few yet.



> I have a poor dwarf neon rainbowfish who is now alone in my 46G because his schoolmates "graduated"... I love rainbowfish. Congrats on your 29G! You'll be much happier, and it may keep you.... for awhile...


Besides the Celebes, I plan on getting some turquoise rainbowfish. I love the Bosemanis, but they get a tad bigger and from what I gather are slightly more territorial than the turquoise. I may change my mind on that, though.

And yes, my daughter will be much happier with the 29 G than the 10, because she's in love with ALL the colors that platys and guppies come in, so limiting herself to just a handful of fish was hard. Eventually, I'd like to swap my 29 G out for a 40-50, but I think stocking the 75 G tank will keep me busy for a few months.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

@Spotsmom: LOL, the fish don't need a visa. But heaven help me if I wanted to bring an apple to BC or an orange to Idaho. You don't want to import anything that could possibly bring in an agricultural disease/pest. I guess the Canadian customs people realize tropical creatures aren't going to escape and set up camp in our waters. I'm a couple of miles from the BC-Idaho border, a couple of hours from Coeur d'Alene. 

@Gemini: I really wanted a lawnmower blenny (the most hilarious fish I've ever met), but with the B&W clowns, there wouldn't be enough color; the coral beauty is so beautiful and colorful, I neeeeeed one, but it would compete with the lawnmower for food. I really have to pick and choose, because the one-inch-of-fish-per-gallon doesn't work in a SW tank. I looked at pics of your rainbowfish. They're cute! 

I've identified the newest hermit: It's a Clibanarius antillensis. I don't know if I can keep it. It depends on whether it murders my snails. So far it's been polite, but it's only getting one chance.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Good heavens! That crab is scary close up, Colette.

Like you, I'm trying to keep the colors bright, but that's a lot easier to do with saltwater. The purple and yellow angelfish is gorgeous!

Here's a Celebes Rainbowfish, for anyone who hasn't seen one:










They like to 'display' to each other by rippling their yellow fringe. Forktail raibowfish are also a hoot, but they are a little smaller:










And a school of turquoise rainbowfish would be stunning:










Yes, I've been spending way too much time on YouTube.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Good heavens! That crab is scary close up, Colette.
> 
> Like you, I'm trying to keep the colors bright, but that's a lot easier to do with saltwater. The purple and yellow angelfish is gorgeous!
> 
> ...


And imagine if you were smaller than he is. Eek!

I've been crawling through various reef tank forums, and there's a wonderful fish site called Wet Web Media. Thousands of pages and articles and Q&A about everything related to aquariums (fresh and salt). I'll never be able to read them all, but I'm giving it a good shot. Not to mention the ongoing reef chemistry research. My poor brain.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Colette Duke said:


> You don't want to import anything that could possibly bring in an agricultural disease/pest.


Reminds me of when we crossed the Oregon border into California one time and the agricultural inspector asked if we were carrying any fruits or pests in the car. My husband said "other than my wife, no".


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> Reminds me of when we crossed the Oregon border into California one time and the agricultural inspector asked if we were carrying any fruits or pests in the car. My husband said "other than my wife, no".


Did you punch him after you pulled away?


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Pests? LOL

They always ask us if we have weapons or alcohol. We never do. Once the guy asked, "Well, why not?"


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Just home from PetSmart where I bought a bristlenose pleco.  Supposedly won't get over 5" long.  Very weird looking when they get big.  Anyone ever had one?


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> Just home from PetSmart where I bought a bristlenose pleco. Supposedly won't get over 5" long. Very weird looking when they get big. Anyone ever had one?


Yep. They're good little algae-eating machines, so you'll most likely need to feed your guy algae wafers after he cleans up the algae in the tank (he'll still keep the tank clean, though).

Do be careful if you ever have to catch him. One of ours got his little tentacles/bristles/feelers on the side of his mouth tangled in a net once. Poor little man! (Or woman, I suppose.) I carefully trimmed away most of the net with scissors, and we let him go again. After a few days of hiding, he emerged from his log without the scrap of net. He may have relaxed a bit and it fell off.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> Just home from PetSmart where I bought a bristlenose pleco. Supposedly won't get over 5" long. Very weird looking when they get big. Anyone ever had one?


You got me thinking ahead and reading up on them. I'm just dealing with the brown algae for now, which is easy to clean up, but still I'd rather have a fish that could help out so I don't have to take the rocks or decorations out for scrubbing as much. I'm going to hold off for awhile on a b.n. pleco though and stock up on the other fish on my list first. Meanwhile, here's a great run down on all the algae eater varieties: http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/101658-what-kind-of-algae-eater-should-i-get/

BTW, Colette, here's another forum, good for losing hours of time and learning a thing or two. It has fw and sw childboards and seems pretty active: http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/

Going fish shopping tomorrow - can't wait!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> BTW, Colette, here's another forum, good for losing hours of time and learning a thing or two. It has fw and sw childboards and seems pretty active: http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/
> 
> Going fish shopping tomorrow - can't wait!


Seriously? Like I'm not already frittering away enough time on fish forums?

Though . . . hmmmm, may need to check that one out too. LOL


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I was so careful when I released the pleco... he stuck to the side of the bag!!!!!  I had to keep filling up the bag with aquarium water so he would get out.  I haven't seen him!!  I hope he's in the aquarium.  I checked the bag to make sure he got out, but he is nowhere to be seen!!

Thanks for the links.  Going to go check them out!!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Seeing all your wonderful tanks inspired me. I've wanted to get an aquarium for my office for a while now, since I spend so much time staring at nothing right now. I decided on a 30 gal--that's about the largest that would reasonably fit in this room. So far I've only got three rainbow platies in there, but they've managed to survive a week. Waiting patiently for my tank to cycle... *insert hold music here*

Since we're all sharing our new timesinks, here's mine: http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Way to go, Coral!  I once had a fishtank in my office.  Was quite interesting when the earthquake hit... slosh, slosh!

Found the pleco, so he did indeed make it out of the bag.  He must be overwhelmed with all the algae he has to eat and is hiding!!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Coral Moore said:


> Seeing all your wonderful tanks inspired me. I've wanted to get an aquarium for my office for a while now, since I spend so much time staring at nothing right now. I decided on a 30 gal--that's about the largest that would reasonably fit in this room. So far I've only got three rainbow platies in there, but they've managed to survive a week. Waiting patiently for my tank to cycle... *insert hold music here*
> 
> Since we're all sharing our new timesinks, here's mine: http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/


Ohhh, another time sink!  I put my first tank in my office, too. Need something to stare at on those dreary winter days.

Platies come in such an array of colors! I was drawn to the rainbow platies today, but my daughter ended up with a blue hi-fin female. We're hoping that the sunburst male comes out of mourning in his cave after losing his mate and notices her. He's been so sad.

We had quite the haul today. My daughter decided to keep the 10 gal. running and put a beta and a couple of swordtails in it. So far no fish wars. To the 29 G she added a very cute leopard cory, a couple of guppies (leopard and cobra males), and the blue platy.

I added a couple of candy cane tetras (HY511) to the old 29 G, so that tank is full for the time being. Everybody is bunched in the lower right corner tonight. Not sure what's up with that. Fish can be weird.

There are three new celebres rainbowfish in the 75 G. 1 male and 2 females, so I think I'll add another male or two eventually, as the finnage on the girls is less pronounced, but they do add a splash of yellow to contrast with the charcoal/red of the Odessas. The barbs seem at peace with them, so all is good.

Oh, spotsmom, I saw a spotted rubbernose pleco and think I will go with that one for my big tank. I thought they were cute, relatively speaking. I hope you see more of your new pleco.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I have had a rubber lipped pleco.  Only lasted a couple of years, so that's why I chose the bristlenose over the rubber lipped.  I have seen this guy a couple of times now and he seems ok.  Just overwhelmed with the task before him!!!

Aren't rainbowfish pretty?  Your tanks sound great!  I have a school of platies in my 46G after a sunset platy was born in the tank and I decided to get him some friends.

I am enjoying watching my baby kribensis grow.  Since last October, the parents have ended up with 5- 3 from their first batch and 2 from their latest.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

I just bought a tank and planning to get some fish.
But I'm worried.
I have a pet cat. Will it try to eat my fish?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

TouchedByaKindle said:


> I just bought a tank and planning to get some fish.
> But I'm worried.
> I have a pet cat. Will it try to eat my fish?


Naw, just get a fitted hood for the tank and you have endless kitty TV.

And having said that, I did the morning check of the tanks and only counted one swordtail in the 10 G. With only two small plants in there, there is nowhere to hide. Well, pineapple swordtail found the 1" square opening back by the filter and ... you guessed it. Rug jerky.  I've put some duct tape over it for now, but will have my husband cut a piece of plastic when he gets home to prevent future escapes.



> Aren't rainbowfish pretty? Your tanks sound great! I have a school of platies in my 46G after a sunset platy was born in the tank and I decided to get him some friends.
> 
> I am enjoying watching my baby kribensis grow. Since last October, the parents have ended up with 5- 3 from their first batch and 2 from their latest.


I'm happy with the celebes rainbows. They stay out in the open, so they've actually enticed the barbs to come out of their cave and play more. I'm a little concerned with the juvenile celebes of the bunch. She's not eating well and keeps to herself. I can't see anything physically wrong with her, though.

Good luck with your baby kribs!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm fighting off the urge to get a bigger tank.  Cant really afford it right now, and as we are renting and dont know whether we will have space for a bigger tank at the next place...not very practical.  But my fish are doing so well - the Angel fish has survived now for about two months and is getting livelier every day.  

Only thing that's not going so well are some of the plants - I think it's a Java Fern - dying.  They were going strong for years (more than four years) and suddenly the leaves are going brown and lacy.  It was taking over the tank, now there is less than half of it left


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I just want to say it's nice being around other people who aren't afraid to obsess about fish in public. 

Last night I sat in front of my tank for the longest time, watching a snail run in circles. For a snail, he's very fast.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Platies come in such an array of colors!


It's very interesting! My three are all different colors. I think I have to get another female though as soon as my tank is finished cycling. The two boys are bickering a little bit. Though it's amusing to watch them strut around the tank with all their fins stretched out, I'm afraid they will move from posturing to fighting.



N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Naw, just get a fitted hood for the tank and you have endless kitty TV.


That's exactly how my cat sees the tank! I have a glass cover on there just to be sure, but she sits in a chair next to the tank and watches the fish zooming around. The first day she tried to "catch" them with her paw, but she seems to realize now there's something in her way.



Colette Duke said:


> I just want to say it's nice being around other people who aren't afraid to obsess about fish in public.
> 
> Last night I sat in front of my tank for the longest time, watching a snail run in circles. For a snail, he's very fast.


I find myself staring at it for pretty long stretches. I can't wait until I can get more fish, it'll be even better!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Coral Moore said:


> That's exactly how my cat sees the tank! I have a glass cover on there just to be sure, but she sits in a chair next to the tank and watches the fish zooming around. The first day she tried to "catch" them with her paw, but she seems to realize now there's something in her way.


OK sorry - completely off topic, but your reply reminded me of this video...


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Masha du Toit said:


> OK sorry - completely off topic, but your reply reminded me of this video...


Wow! That's both hilarious and terrifying at the same time. She did pretty much look just like that the first day.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Re: cats in the fish tank

My allergies won't let me have cats, but my daughter has four of them. At least one cat has fallen into her 90-gallon aquarium when she forgot to close the glass top (of course, the cat got insulted and blamed my daughter for this). I guess the kitties are accustomed to leaping up there. So it's a good idea to have a glass top, or even egg crate, if you have cats.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

For alll the years I have had fish, I have had cats too and the cats never showed any interest.  A few years ago I had a pleco and named him Chaney.  One morning i found him on the rug and woke up DH saying "Chaney committed suicide!" Hank lept out of bed exclaiming WHAT (thinking i meant Dick Chaney). But that is my only fish jump episode, although we did consider that perhaps Chaney was  pushed...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

My dogs don't pay any attention to the tanks. But that IS funny about the cat falling in.

I brought home a replacement swordtail today, hoping my daughter won't notice that he's slightly smaller than the original pineapple one. I put him in the smaller tank and Mr. Lemon Swordtail started harassing him immediately. So the pineapple was swiftly relocated to the bigger tank. Maybe that was why the first one jumped out, because he was being relentlessly chased? Somebody has a bad attitude. The beta, OTOH, has been very polite.



> I think I have to get another female though as soon as my tank is finished cycling. The two boys are bickering a little bit. Though it's amusing to watch them strut around the tank with all their fins stretched out, I'm afraid they will move from posturing to fighting.


I had two male platys in my original tank doing the same thing. Never amounted to much, but the picked on one was NOT happy, so I moved him. I don't know how they manage to keep dozens crammed into a tank at the pet stores without wars breaking out.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I had two male platys in my original tank doing the same thing. Never amounted to much, but the picked on one was NOT happy, so I moved him. I don't know how they manage to keep dozens crammed into a tank at the pet stores without wars breaking out.


I was wondering that myself! I guess the truth is probably along the lines of them not really caring much. The common fish are worth very little to them so I doubt they take much trouble with them. They've got big old oscars alone in tanks and some of the more exotic fish are kept in better numbers, but the platies and such are really crammed in there.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Colette Duke said:


> I just want to say it's nice being around other people who aren't afraid to obsess about fish in public.
> 
> Last night I sat in front of my tank for the longest time, watching a snail run in circles. For a snail, he's very fast.


I used to do that too 
Now you're making me want to start up at least one of my aquariums again. I gave them up when I got married and moved, but now...

I'm actually thinking of doing a straight "pond" aquarium. What I mean is, minnows, snails and such taken from our big (1 acre) pond out front and placed in a tank in the house. Of course, I could just continue to go out side and watch them on the fringes of our real pond, but there is something about being able to see them right in front of you, with a side view, that makes it very enticing to create a "natural pond" behind glass. I might even try something a little complicated that would let me grow some native bog/pond plants, too. I've seen examples of aquariums like that and they fascinate me.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Amy Corwin said:


> I used to do that too
> Now you're making me want to start up at least one of my aquariums again. I gave them up when I got married and moved, but now...
> 
> I'm actually thinking of doing a straight "pond" aquarium. What I mean is, minnows, snails and such taken from our big (1 acre) pond out front and placed in a tank in the house. Of course, I could just continue to go out side and watch them on the fringes of our real pond, but there is something about being able to see them right in front of you, with a side view, that makes it very enticing to create a "natural pond" behind glass. I might even try something a little complicated that would let me grow some native bog/pond plants, too. I've seen examples of aquariums like that and they fascinate me.


That sounds amazing, Amy -
I've always been attracted by the idea of an aquarium in which the plants grow right up out of the water - you could not have the traditional hood / light setup, but it would be like having a little wetland garden right in the room


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Masha du Toit said:


> That sounds amazing, Amy -
> I've always been attracted by the idea of an aquarium in which the plants grow right up out of the water - you could not have the traditional hood / light setup, but it would be like having a little wetland garden right in the room


Yes! That is exactly what i was thinking about. (Great minds?)
Now if I can just get my act together to dray out and clean up one of the aquariums and decide how to proceed. I'd like to do things native to where I live in North Carolina, which shouldn't be too hard . A while back, I visited a friend who had a large plot of land given over to the preservation of native bog species and it was fantastic. It really got me interested in bogs, wetlands, etc.

The farmland in front of our house is ditched for drainage and for years, there was water in the ditches and a lot of minnows, frogs, etc. When we had our pond dug, I hauled a bunch of the minnows and other critters out of the ditches and put them into our pond. We now have a nice schools of them, and it's a good thing I did. A few years ago we started having droughts and the ditches dried up, so the only minnows who have survived are those in our pond. I'm so glad I got at least a few of them. Not that they are anything special, but I like them, along with assorted turtles, frogs, snails, etc.

anyway, you've got me thinking about it and I'm going to sit down with some of our books about native species and ponder a bit about how to go about this undertaking.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

...I've also seen a lovely pond / aquarium that was outside, and quite large.  I THINK the back and sides were concrete, and the front panel glass, and it was set up so that the water flowed over the front panel to another lower level in front, where it got pumped back up into the tank again.  There were big plants growing up out of it - I think maybe even Papyrus?  Or something similar?  and fish.  You looked through the falling water to see the creatures inside.

Something that would also be nice but maybe hard to achieve is a environment in which frogs, newts etc could also survive - with very shallow areas for them to crouch, little pebbly beaches.  

OK now I'm really dreaming.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

No, no, no, no! Stop! You guys are only encouraging me to go out in my yard and dig a big old hole so I can put in a goldfish pond. I think that's the only kind of pond fish that can survive the winters in my area, or you'd be giving me even bigger ideas.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

That's one thing I dont have to worry about - icy winters, I mean.  Got a tiny pond in my tiny garden, and the worst threat to the fish are the hadidas, a kind of Ibis that likes snacking on fish


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Masha du Toit said:


> That's one thing I dont have to worry about - icy winters, I mean. Got a tiny pond in my tiny garden, and the worst threat to the fish are the hadidas, a kind of Ibis that likes snacking on fish


For that, I have great blue herons. And turtles. And my almost-two-year-old granddaughters. LOL


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I went back to feed the fish in my 46G tank last night, and found one of my cories had died.  I had a pair of "concolor" cories for over 8 years, and now one is gone.  Made me feel sad.

However, I did read on the web that their lifetime is usually only 5 years so I guess these guys like my tank!  The very first fish (after cycling) that I got 9 years ago when I set up a tank after several years, was a cory that I got at walMart.  he's still around, and now over 9!  I guess I thought that cories lived a lot longer.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> I went back to feed the fish in my 46G tank last night, and found one of my cories had died. I had a pair of "concolor" cories for over 8 years, and now one is gone. Made me feel sad.
> 
> However, I did read on the web that their lifetime is usually only 5 years so I guess these guys like my tank! The very first fish (after cycling) that I got 9 years ago when I set up a tank after several years, was a cory that I got at walMart. he's still around, and now over 9! I guess I thought that cories lived a lot longer.


Aww, sorry about your cory, spotsmom. You must be a pretty good fishkeeper, though, to have such ancient cories. My two pepper cories have decided to spend most of their time in the log decoration lately. I think the dwarf gourami in that tank has claimed the whole rest of the bottom. 

I got a refund/replacement for my deceased celebes rainbowfish and added an extra (both juvies). I think I now have 3 boys and 1 girl, but they don't seem to care. Everybody hangs out together, even the pearl gourami, who has turned out to be a lot more outgoing than I would have expected. You know you're fish-obsessed when you spend a major part of your day observing fish behavior.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> You know you're fish-obsessed when you spend a major part of your day observing fish behavior.


But they're so interesting!! I love to watch the cories wink at me from the bottom of my tank.

Although, as another indication of what holds my interest, I just took a 10 min. video of my two mini donkeys fighting over a big red Jolly ball... So easily entertained...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

So for Mother's Day, this is what I got:










[ETA: That's not mine, btw. She won't come out enough yet to get a picture of her.]

A spotted rubber lip pleco! He/she has picked out a favorite hiding spot. Hopefully he/she will go to work tonight. My rocks are looking icky.

I also added two Denison barbs this week. They all swim back and forth as one big school - Odessas, Denisons, Celebes and the little juvenile pearl gourami tries to keep up, but she's always trailing behind. I have the feeling when she gets big, though, she'll be ruling the tank.



> I just took a 10 min. video of my two mini donkeys fighting over a big red Jolly ball...


Bet that's adorable! I used to love watching our lambs buck and play. They were silly.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

@ Gemini: Cool pleco.  Yes, they can take a few days to settle in.

And... you'll have to pardon my exclamation points...

They're here! My clownfish are here! 

I couldn't get a decent picture, but this guy looks just like them. Mine will be bopping around the quarantine tank for the next three weeks. Hubby is a little bit sick that I paid $60 each for them, but our daughter found them in the store and phoned to ask whether I wanted her to bring them back, and I got so excited, I told her I neeeeeeded them. Oh gosh, I just love them!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

That is one stunning fish, Colette!  Wow. Dramatic colouring!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Colette Duke said:


> They're here! My clownfish are here!


Woo hoo!!! Dramatic is right. What a showpiece each one will be. So glad you found the ones you really wanted. I remember when you were just talking about setting up a s.w. tank. Seems like it takes forever to get things going, doesn't it?

Gizmo (the pleco) cleaned a good 8" section of glass and several rocks last night. I saw her at work this morning. The moment the timer flipped the light on, she scatted back to her hiding spot, though.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Woo hoo!!! Dramatic is right. What a showpiece each one will be. So glad you found the ones you really wanted. I remember when you were just talking about setting up a s.w. tank. Seems like it takes forever to get things going, doesn't it?
> 
> Gizmo (the pleco) cleaned a good 8" section of glass and several rocks last night. I saw her at work this morning. The moment the timer flipped the light on, she scatted back to her hiding spot, though.


They are so shy! I have two catfish and a loach who I only see at feeding time. Makes me wonder how they felt in the pet shop, where their tank did not even have gravel, never mind a plant for them to hide behind.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Seems like it takes forever to get things going, doesn't it?
> 
> Gizmo (the pleco) cleaned a good 8" section of glass and several rocks last night. I saw her at work this morning. The moment the timer flipped the light on, she scatted back to her hiding spot, though.


Wow, yes, nothing good happens quickly in a saltwater tank. But I realized I could set the quarantine tank on a chair beside my desk, so I can admire my funny little clowns all day long now. I was going to set the tank right on my desk, but then envisioned doing a water change right above my computer and decided against it. Although I supposed I could always set the computer somewhere else during water changes.

Hm.

Hmmmmmm....

OK, I have a fish tank on my desk. 

I think your shy fish will become more adventurous in time. All our plecos have. Speaking of plecos, my daughter brought her big old pleco over here and gave him to dh, who then realized he'll need a bigger tank. So he's getting a 90-gallon tank for the pleco to live in (the crazy thing must've been well fed, because it's about a foot long). The obsession grows, and I'm sure dh's guppies will enjoy the huge tank.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice looking pleco!!  And those little clown fish are SO cute!!!

I've never heard of a Denison barb so will have to go check it out.  Both of my tanks are barb oriented, but since I live a long way from a decent fish store I don't get to have any "exotic" barbs; though I did find some Odessas in a fish store about an hour away from my house over the weekend.  Didn't get 'em though!  I have ENOUGH FISH!!!

I continue to see the little bristlenose pleco periodically.  He and the otos have discovered each other.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> I've never heard of a Denison barb so will have to go check it out. Both of my tanks are barb oriented, but since I live a long way from a decent fish store I don't get to have any "exotic" barbs; though I did find some Odessas in a fish store about an hour away from my house over the weekend. Didn't get 'em though! I have ENOUGH FISH!!!
> 
> I continue to see the little bristlenose pleco periodically. He and the otos have discovered each other.


You need another tank!  Are the otos in with your barbs? I thought they might be good to clean the plant leaves and smaller places the pleco might not be able to get to, but was concerned about putting them in with bigger fish.

Here are some Denisons:










Mine are 2" juvies, although they'll get about 5". They're skinny, so not your typical barb-shape. Rose Line Shark is another name they go by. Very pretty in motion. Not as busy as the Odessas.

My daughter adopted the last of my platys, so there is some space in my 29 G tank, which is mostly tetras now. Eventually, I thought some gold or cherry barbs might add a splash of color. Anyone ever had either of those? I like the activity level of barbs, but those are the only two kind small enough and peaceful enough for that tank.



> I could set the quarantine tank on a chair beside my desk, so I can admire my funny little clowns all day long now. I was going to set the tank right on my desk, but then envisioned doing a water change right above my computer and decided against it. Although I supposed I could always set the computer somewhere else during water changes.


You must have willpower, Colette. I wouldn't get anything done all day. My tank is behind me, at an angle, so I have to swivel around and scoot out to get a good view.



> I have two catfish and a loach who I only see at feeding time.


What kind of loach, Masha? I love the clown loaches, but am going to go with an Angelicus (Polka-Dot), because they stay a tad smaller.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, those Denisons are very pretty!!!!  I have never seen them before!

I have the otos in with some full sized tiger, rosy, and black ruby barbs (and the kribensis).  They're doing just fine. 

By the way, only you fish lovers will understand this one.  I went into the local fish store (an hour away) to see if they would buy my baby kribs, but there were a lot of dead fish in their tanks and I thought "I can't leave my kids here. "


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't blame you. I realize pet stores have to keep their inventory up to offer selection, but they could at least make regular inspections and remove the dead fish.   I have two Petsmarts within 15 minutes of me. One takes impeccable care of their fish and the other one... not deplorable, but not great either. I buy my decorations and dog food at the latter one, not my fish. 

So what are you going to do with the babies


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

The babies will stay with me until I drive up to Portland (3.5 hrs away).  I'll call and see if the fish store I go to up there would like them.  hate to stress the little guys out for so long, but those folks will take good care of them and see they get a good home.  Or, they can stay here (if their parents will just quit procreating!)

Sounds like those Denisons get pretty big!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Do the fish pictures on the Mahjong tiles in the solitaire game by 7 Dragons on my Fire count? 

I love reading this thread and remembering when my sister and I had an aquarium in our bedroom.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Colette Duke said:


> Speaking of plecos, my daughter brought her big old pleco over here and gave him to dh, who then realized he'll need a bigger tank. So he's getting a 90-gallon tank for the pleco to live in (the crazy thing must've been well fed, because it's about a foot long). The obsession grows, and I'm sure dh's guppies will enjoy the huge tank.


I once had a pleco that size. The tank was immaculate and I only fed him a couple of algae chips a day but he taught himself how to swim upside down and eat all the fish food. There was no way to put him on a diet without starving the other fish!

Mine was about 18" long when I had to trade him since he could no longer turn around in the tank. I was so sad to see him go.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

sebat said:


> I once had a pleco that size. The tank was immaculate and I only fed him a couple of algae chips a day but he taught himself how to swim upside down and eat all the fish food. There was no way to put him on a diet without starving the other fish!
> 
> Mine was about 18" long when I had to trade him since he could no longer turn around in the tank. I was so sad to see him go.


How cute! I have the opposite. My angel, which is - what - supposed to be a middle feeder? Forces himself down to the bottom of the tank, maneuvering around his long feeler fins to grab up the algae chips that are supposed to be for my pleco. He carries them around the tank - I dont know if he gets any sustenance from them at all! And the poor shy pleco just goggles at him. He is a little dim, and inclined to plop down _next_ to the food, fondling a piece of gravel instead of the chip itself.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Willpower... mm, not so much. But at least this way, I'm not cranking my neck sideways every thirty seconds. 

We don't buy any fish from our LFS anymore. Every fish they ever sold us had ich. 

I saw a hermit crab switch shells today. Boy, they move fast when they're out of their shells.

The clowns are perky and seem happy. And they're still eating well. Whew!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> What kind of loach, Masha? I love the clown loaches, but am going to go with an Angelicus (Polka-Dot), because they stay a tad smaller.


No - my loach is quite a different kind of loach - (not my image!)










A Black Khuli Loach, I think? He is small and very shy during the day, but he comes out at night and swims all over the tank, wriggling like a little snake.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Masha du Toit said:


> A Black Khuli Loach, I think? He is small and very shy during the day, but he comes out at night and swims all over the tank, wriggling like a little snake.


I've seen those. Is he very long? They almost don't look like a fish, they're so different.

This morning I temporarily relocated my two otocats to the big tank to help the pleco. The small tank was so sparkly clean I saw them eating algae wafers for the first time today. Well, I went to the pet store planning to get my two Angelicus Botia loaches, but then I realized they sometimes eat small fish. The A.B. loaches they had are still babies, but I thought better of it and brought home two Bolivian Rams instead.

They also had long-finned leopard danios on sale for $1, so I got two of those to take the place of the platys my daughter adopted. And then there was a lonely bloodfin tetra that I'm sure has been in the same tank for a couple of months. I kept hoping they'd get more, but apparently he was the last of the lot. I asked how much he was, because he wasn't labeled and they tried to tell me that he was a flame tetra. Noooo. But I didn't argue, just brought him home. I think there's another singlet of his kind at another local store, so I'll go check. But it's not the first time I've had the pet store clerks mis-identify fish.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Ugh, ich (not mine).

My daughter's reef tank is infested with ich. She's never quarantined anything before and always "had good luck." Mm-hmm. It was only a matter of time, I guess. So now she's tearing down her display tank so she can put the live rock and invertebrates in a holding tank for three weeks until any cysts on them die off while she treats the fish. Well, except for the two she already lost. 

I vow to keep all new creatures in quarantine for a month and keep the nasties out of my display tank.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Quarantine tanks are such a wonderful idea and I am too lazy to do it...

Isn't it interesting that people feel bad when they have to give away their plecos because the guys get too big?  I tell people my pleco is so ugly he's cute.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Ohhh, sorry about the ich, Colette. I hate that it even exists. It would be especially devastating in a s.w. tank. Glad your clowns are healthy and happy, though.

Since I added those leopard danios to my tetra tank, things have really livened up in there. They are playful fish! All their darting around gets the tetras moving, too. Funny how adding or subtracting a fish or two can change the dynamics of the whole tank.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

You are so right N Gemini, danios are some of my favorite fish. They are so active, and keep everyone moving. Will liven up a serene tank for sure!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Ohhh, sorry about the ich, Colette. I hate that it even exists. It would be especially devastating in a s.w. tank. Glad your clowns are healthy and happy, though.
> 
> Since I added those leopard danios to my tetra tank, things have really livened up in there. They are playful fish! All their darting around gets the tetras moving, too. Funny how adding or subtracting a fish or two can change the dynamics of the whole tank.


That's so cool. I've noticed the same thing with my kids and my dogs, too.

The clowns are being cute today. The bigger one will dart at the littler one, who then turns on his side and quivers to show his submission. It looks so funny (and is completely normal behavior for clownfish). And they're eating like little pigs-always a good sign.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm thinking about resurrecting my 3 gallon tank for either: 1) one betta, or 2) a half dozen or so neon tetras.  Having tetras would mean I'd have to import my water for water changes (not a terribly big deal with a tank that size).  I've had a betta before, and always felt sorry for the guy being in there all by himself.  The tank is a good system with a biowheel, heater, etc. so just about anything could go in there. I've kept it around in case I needed a tank for an ailing fish.

Any suggestions??


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a 30 gallon tank with a male and female fantail Betta. He's made a bubble nest and has tried to interest her in a game of squeeze play, but she flares and threatens him. Any ideas?

The heater is not on and I turned off the aeration to save the nest. The only other occupant is a shy plecostemous.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Meb Bryant said:


> I have a 30 gallon tank with a male and female fantail Betta. He's made a bubble nest and has tried to interest her in a game of squeeze play, but she flares and threatens him. Any ideas?
> 
> The heater is not on and I turned off the aeration to save the nest. The only other occupant is a shy plecostemous.


We use to breed betas. It's not easy and some will never mate.

A male and female shouldn't be kept in a tank together unless you are planning to mate them. I've seen many cases where the male kills the female during the chase.

You need to remove the pleco he will eat the eggs. Drop the water level to no more than 3 or 4 inches. Add some plants for the female to hide in. Cut a styrofoam cup in half. Tape it to the side of the glass with about 1/8" of the cup edges in the water. The male needs a sheltered place to build his nest where the bubbles won't separate. The male is the one to care for the eggs and the fry until they are able to swim on their own. Cover the top of the tank with saran wrap to create a humid environment, leave the heater on but lay it down in the tank, keep the aeration off. Keep in mind they are tropical fish so they want it hot and humid.

The best way to get the girl worked up is to leave her in the tank but isolate her by placing her in a glass hurricane like you use over a candle. We've been known to keep a girl like that for over a month before release. That way she will be forced to watch him pose without being run to exhaustion and during the excitement period you will see her grow large with eggs. If she's not full of eggs she won't mate.

When you release her, you need to watch to make sure he doesn't kill her. If she loses color and develops fright stripes you need to get them separated again because she is going into shock. It will probably take awhile for you to learn how long you can leave her that way before it becomes critical to separate them and how much is part of the mating ritual. We would normally leave our bettas together for only 3 or 4 hours at a time and always had better luck mating ours than our friends that would leave their girls out for weeks at a time.

The boy will chase and woo her. When it finally happens, the mating will take place under the cup. They wrap and he will squeeze her in half to make the eggs fall to the bottom of the tank. The male then goes down scoops the eggs up in his mouth and blows them into the nest.

When they finish you need to immediately remove her from the tank. She will eat the babies and he will kill her to keep her from doing it.

I'm sure I have forgotten A LOT. Do a search for breeding bettas to learn more. After you manage to get them to breed the real work begins.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Sebat, that sounds like a lot of work.

I think a tank of neon tetras would be pretty, spotsmom! OTOH, bettas are very eye-catching.

My daughter has a betta in a 10 G with two otos and a lemon swordtail (male). No fights yet, but the betta does posture and chase the swordtail back to his side of the tank if he oversteps his bounds. If needed I can always move the swordtail to my tetra tank, but for now it looks like they can co-exist.

Another one of my Celebes Rainbowfish died. I saw it hanging out with the corys near the bottom yesterday and thought that was odd, but as soon as I approached the tank he swam up to the top to join his buddies. I still have three of them, but I'm starting to think that species is just less hardy than the barbs and others. I'm adding a couple of Turquoise Rainbowfish instead of replacing anymore Celebes.

And the Bolivian Rams are a hoot! I highly recommend them. Mostly they hang out with the Emerald Corys, but occasionally the go up a level and swim with the school of barbs and rainbows. They're always at the front of the tank watching the people go by and every once in awhile, they have a spat, with fins all flared out and butting mouths. They go off to their corners and cool off, then happily reunite later.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow,sebat, betta breeding sounds very stressful for ME, needless to say Mrs Betta!!

I just looked at photos of Bolivian Rams, and they look like great fish!!!  You are lucky to live somewhere with all these choices of interesting fish!!  I'm not that fortunate.  Sometimes I wish I could turn my feisty barb tank into a cichlid tank (seeing as how I already have the kribs).

Interesting about your betta being in a tank with a swordtail and displaying.  A swordtail is what the Petco fish guy recommended I might put in the 3 gallon with the betta.  I just need to convince myself that the betta won't get lonely being all by himself!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> Interesting about your betta being in a tank with a swordtail and displaying. A swordtail is what the Petco fish guy recommended I might put in the 3 gallon with the betta. I just need to convince myself that the betta won't get lonely being all by himself!


Neons can work well with bettas.

http://nippyfish.net/bettas-101/tankmates-for-bettas/neon-tetras-bettas/


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

sebat said:


> Neons can work well with bettas.
> 
> http://nippyfish.net/bettas-101/tankmates-for-bettas/neon-tetras-bettas/


what a great website!! thanks!! My problem is that I have a 3 gal Eclipse tank (biowheel). Not sure I could take care of the tetras need for schooling with a betta in there. what do you think?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Sebat, I keep meaning to ask - what kind of fish is that in your avatar? It's incredibly vivid.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Just chiming in here to say that I've read in a lot of places that although bettas can survive for a while in puddles, etc,. in the wild, and lots of fish shops promote keeping them in tiny cups, a tiny environment may not be the best one. At the very least, having a larger water volume gives you a better chance of keeping the water quality high. Bad things can happen fast in a small aquarium.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Colette Duke said:


> Bad things can happen fast in a small aquarium.


Very true. But it makes me think of a line for a horror movie 

"In a small aquarium, no-one can hear you scream"


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> what a great website!! thanks!! My problem is that I have a 3 gal Eclipse tank (biowheel). Not sure I could take care of the tetras need for schooling with a betta in there. what do you think?


I hadn't really thought about the size of tank you have. *A good rule of thumb is 1" of fish per 1 gallon of water. * That means that the betta is all you can fit in a 3 gallon tank.



N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Sebat, I keep meaning to ask - what kind of fish is that in your avatar? It's incredibly vivid.


That's a Christmas Wrasse. I shot that pic while snorkeling at Molokini which is just off the coast of Maui. At the time it was the first Christmas Wrasse I had ever seen and I was quite taken with him. I've since discovered they normally don't pose like this little guy did. They usually move fast and are pretty skiddish. More like in the picture I just posted. I missed the face but at least you can see the markings on the side. They really are beautiful fish!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Colette Duke said:


> Just chiming in here to say that I've read in a lot of places that although bettas can survive for a while in puddles, etc,. in the wild, and lots of fish shops promote keeping them in tiny cups, a tiny environment may not be the best one. At the very least, having a larger water volume gives you a better chance of keeping the water quality high. Bad things can happen fast in a small aquarium.


While I don't like the tiny cups, bettas are perfectly fine in a small bowl. Water quality isn't as much of an issue since they are air breathers. It is more important to make sure they are getting plenty of air at the top of their bowl. Most places recommend changing the water at least once a month and that's plenty to keep them alive but if you want to keep their fins healthy, too, once every week or two is a better rule of thumb.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Masha du Toit said:


> "In a small aquarium, no-one can hear you scream"


True story: We once had a plecostomus that went carpet surfing. I found him after he'd been out of the tank awhile, and when I finally got up the nerve to pick him up with a paper towel, he screamed. So did I.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Colette Duke said:


> True story: We once had a plecostomus that went carpet surfing. I found him after he'd been out of the tank awhile, and when I finally got up the nerve to pick him up with a paper towel, he screamed. So did I.


So would I have! Hope he survived his adventure.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Masha du Toit said:


> So would I have! Hope he survived his adventure.


I guess I kind of left that dangling. He survived many years after that and never again attempted to leave the tank.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

My biggest issue with bettas and bowls is so wonderfully addressed on nippyfish.com

BETTAS NEED A HEATER!!!

That's a great pleco story, and sebat that is one beautiful fish!!!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I could resist the temptation no longer. As of this morning I'm a member of the Reef Central forum. I picked that one because a fellow whose reef-aquarium articles I've found most helpful is an avid poster. Hopefully I'll be filling my head with good stuff.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

. Way to go! It is always good to have access to knowledgeable people.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Colette Duke said:


> I could resist the temptation no longer. As of this morning I'm a member of the Reef Central forum. I picked that one because a fellow whose reef-aquarium articles I've found most helpful is an avid poster. Hopefully I'll be filling my head with good stuff.


Yay! Is that like a branch of AA? (Aquarists Anonymous)


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Sebat, Sorry for not answering sooner. Life and work get in the way of my hobbies.

Thank you for the thorough, explanatory details on Betta breeding. I think it is more than I want to deal with, and goes beyond my abilities. Besides, my female can outswim him because of his fantail, and 30 gallons allows them to hide from each other.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

My first case of fish violence.   On Monday, I added two Turquoise Rainbowfish to my 75 G. One is doing fine, swims out in the open, not really a part of the larger school (Odessas, Denisons and Celebes), but not afraid to be near them. The other one is very shy and has taken to hiding either in the far corner or in the 'mountain', which is basically a big cave. This is where the Odessas and Pearl Gourami used to hang out, but since the two new fish arrived, I've noticed they don't go there as much.

Yesterday, I noticed his tail fin was slightly tatty. This morning, the top corner of it is definitely missing. Nobody has been chasing or bullying that I can see.  I think the issue may be that he wants to set up house in the mountain, but again, I've never even seen anyone go after him, so not sure who the culprit is. Any ideas what I should do? The other Turquoise seems to be adjusting well. I could move them to the 29 G with the tetras - or maybe I should have gotten a couple more Turqouise? They were all getting along so well, grrrr.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know what to suggest for your fish violence, Gemini, but I hope your little guy does OK. Maybe try rearranging the hiding spots to confuse the more aggressive fish? It apparently works when you add fish to a saltwater tank. Or, if he doesn't sort himself out soon, you might want to catch him and put him in a quarantine/hospital tank so he can recover in peace.

I found a new creature in my tank. I thought it was a weird bump on a hermit crab's shell, but then it opened. No idea of the exact species, but it's a tiny bivalve (a little smaller than half an inch across) with a blue fringe around the inner edge of its shell. Some kind of scallop, maybe, if the fringe is any indication.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I've forgotten my invertebrate biology completely, but I take it the new one was just hitch-hiking along in its natal stage? That's a nice surprise for you.

Thanks for the suggestion, Colette. I hadn't thought of that. I've done it before to a smaller degree with the plants to block views, when one fish was posturing to another. Worked fairly well. Earlier, I moved him to the tetra tank, but they immediately noticed his tail and went after it, so I moved him back right away. The problem I'm seeing is that he's so shy that he goes paralyzed with fear, rather than swim away or face the harassing fish. I'll give the rearranging a try.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmm. Hitchhiking or piggybacking.   Whatever it is, it's growing. When I got the crab, its shell (and the bivalve's) was completely covered in coralline algae. Now the new creature seems to have grown faster than the algae, and you can see the rim of its shell peeking beyond the algae.

Keep us updated on your tattered fishy.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks like the solution to poor little Turquoise Rainbowfish getting picked on was to get two more of his kind, so now there are four Turquoises in the tank. I remembered our discussion about tank dynamics and knowing they are schooling fish, I wondered if being part of a bigger pack, rather than just a pair, would help. I brought home two more - another male about his size and a bigger female. Took him awhile to come out of hiding, but once he discovered the additions his demeanor changed completely. He began staying out in the open more, swimming with the other fish and reacting to being chased, rather than going paralyzed with fear. Now he hangs out by the glass. His tail should regenerate. 

I'll keep an eye on things, but for now the barbs don't appear interested in him and all is well. Oh, I also moved decorations around, making the cave less secluded and I guess less worth fighting over.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I am convinced that schooling fish need to have a school of at least 4.  And I feel guilty that my dwarf neon rainbow has been alone for several years now in my tank.  He seems happy, though!!!  Glad to hear your little guy came out of hiding and joined the pack.

One time I had a school of aurelius barbs and got down to only one left.  Put an ad on craigslist saying that I had a fish that needed a new school, as his classmates had all "graduated".  Got a taker within a couple of hours!!!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a turtle in my tank. A slider that an eagle dropped. He swims like a fish.  He might be a she. Who knows? He likes Beta pellets.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I have a turtle in my tank. A slider that an eagle dropped. He swims like a fish. He might be a she. Who knows? He likes Beta pellets.


!! A turtle! 
I love turtles. There are some quite large ones at the Cape Town aquarium - they get swept down the coast from Durban in story weather and rescued here. Such amazing creatures.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

That's wonderful news about your fish liking his new school. 

And turtles are so cool. I get a glimpse of them sometimes when I'm walking with my kids to the school bus, though the kids are so noisy, it's always a short glimpse.

Tank update 1: I picked up some more Cerith snails yesterday. Not too many, because I want to keep some algae growing for when I get a coral beauty angel. The first thing I saw this morning was one of them laying thousands of eggs (on the front pane of glass, which is the one part of the tank I scrape the algae from so it looks nice). I don't have the heart to scrape them off.

Tank update 2: I got two fire shrimp. They're so funny! When I put them in the tank, one swam off to find a hiding spot, but the other clung to my fingers and tried to clean them (now that's an exercise in holding still if I ever had one). Finally I had to shake him off.

The clowns were almost halfway through their quarantine period, but they're going to be on my desk for a while longer. I put the new snails and shrimp directly into my display tank, so I'll want to keep it fish free for another month in case the newcomers have ich cysts on them.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, the shrimp spend most of their time hanging upside down at the top of their cave, but I see one peeking out right now. I love their feelers—they have six of them, sort of like really mobile cat whiskers. And the Cerith snails have been busy laying eggs. Where else but on the front pane of the tank, which I'd rather stayed clean, but I don't have the heart to scrape them off.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

You are going to end up with a lot of snails! Is there a snail control plan in place?

Tatty Fin the Turquoise is doing fine, although I did lose one of his schoolmates - the skinny one who was never quite as vigorous. I'm thinking of adding a second filter or upgrading to the serious canister type. When they said rainbowfishes were very sensitive, they weren't kidding. Otherwise, there is complete harmony in the big tank.

Meanwhile, my daughter's tank has ich.   She's lost a couple already. Been doing water changes 3X/week, salt, raised heat... For some reason it's being much more stubborn this time.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I guess I'll take any extra snails back to the fish store. Though the fellow there assures me hardly any will hatch and survive past the free-swimming stage, maybe none at all.

That's sad about Tatty Fin's friend. Maybe he was on his way out by the time you got him? For many fish, the industry's less-than-ideal transport and holding conditions (not to mention questionable fish store practices) are tough to live through. It may not be a filtration problem, unless it's related to adding a lot of fish in a short time. That would cause an ammonia spike, and if the fish isn't in great condition to begin with (or is just super sensitive), it might be too much for it. In our FW tanks, we've had good success with just a plain-Jane filter and small regular water changes . . . and adding the fish slowly, maybe one small fish per month in a smallish tank. The biggest risk to the tank's inhabitants, IMO, is adding creatures that haven't been quarantined.

Gah. Off my soapbox now.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Just bumping the thread to see how everyone's fish are doing.  My kribs are spawning AGAIN...  much defensive posturing over their cave!  I tried to take a couple of photos, but wasn't surprised they were blurry...  The parents are so gorgeous with their red bellies!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey, Spotsmom.  Spawning is always exciting.

My snails are still laying eggs all over the place, though I haven't spotted any babies. Maybe they're still little plankton so far, or maybe they're somebody's lunch.

I have one hermit crab that I know about at the moment, but I think there may be more in there, because every once in a while I see a molt floating around.

The fire shrimp are still shy but are starting to come out of their cave at feeding time, as long as they don't realize I'm watching.

The clownfish are still on my desk. Moving day for them is June 26. Would have been sooner, but I put a bunch more snails in the display tank in the meantime and don't want any possible ich cysts to be in there when I put the fish in, so wait longer it shall be. I just facebooked my LFS (well, the one in Coeur d'Alene, which I guess isn't really local, since I have to cross an international border to get there) to see if they can get me a Midas blenny. Finally, Facebook has made itself useful for this FB-challenged girl!

Oh, and I found some bubble algae. Grrr. I think I got rid of it by scrubbing its rock with a toothbrush and rinsing it well with non-saltwater. A few days later, that rock was sporting two purple tube worms. Cool! They seem to be the kind that don't have feathery tops, though, just little coiled tubes with tiny little heads poking out the top.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Figured out my Bolivian Rams, Mario and Luigi, are actually Maria and Louisa.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

The fish (and us) have had a traumatic week with the power outage. After a day of no filtration/air, my daughter lost her pleco. So we placed the rest in three large coolers, moved them to a friend's house who had power, and turned on the aerators. They were not happy, but it was the best we could do. We finally located a generator to borrow, got the filters running on the tanks and brought the fish home. They were colorless and dazed for a day, but the survivors look happy and healthy. I am missing an Odessa Barb and an otocat. They could have jumped out at some point during the move or expired in the big branch where they like to hide - I don't know.  

[ETA - The missing Barb reappeared. Still minus one otocat. I hope he didn't end up as a snack for the loaches.)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

The only fish I know is Tuna, the chicken of the sea...lol


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> The fish (and us) have had a traumatic week with the power outage. After a day of no filtration/air, my daughter lost her pleco. So we placed the rest in three large coolers, moved them to a friend's house who had power, and turned on the aerators. They were not happy, but it was the best we could do. We finally located a generator to borrow, got the filters running on the tanks and brought the fish home. They were colorless and dazed for a day, but the survivors look happy and healthy. I am missing an Odessa Barb and an otocat. They could have jumped out at some point during the move or expired in the big branch where they like to hide - I don't know.
> 
> [ETA - The missing Barb reappeared. Still minus one otocat. I hope he didn't end up as a snack for the loaches.)


Sorry about the pleco. When I had fish I always had a few of these on hand...


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I was just thinking last night how I would cope with a power outage and the heat building up in the tank.  When I first got back into fish, I bought two of those battery powered air filters and have used them several times.

I'm so sorry about your pleco!  They are usually so ugly that they're cute.  And don't give up on your oto quite yet.  I had one that I didn't see for months, then drained the tank to move it and there he was!!!

Just curious how much the heat went up in your tank.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

That would have been helpful, sebat! I've never seen one in the store (then again, I haven't looked for a battery operated pump). I should order one for emergencies. Once we get our own generator, it shouldn't be such a crisis again. Moving the fish back and forth was just as stressful as the power going out.

Spotsmom, our house doesn't have central air. We're on a hill, so the breeze usually keeps the house cool; however, this past week it has been near 100 degrees (or more), and at night it has been dropping down to about 68 or so. Today is the warmest I've seen the tanks get - 83 degrees. The fish seem to be doing okay with it though. But this whole scenario has shifted my priorities. The dogs do just fine without electricity - all we have to do is haul in some water when they get low. Fish tanks, OTOH, NEED power.

One otocat survived in my 29 G tank for three days without air. I was cleaning the tanks yesterday, getting them ready to bring the fish back, when I started scraping the back wall and it darted out of the way. Apparently the kids missed that one. Easy to do, as small as they are.

The bright spot of the week is that my daughter discovered a baby blue platy about a week ago in her tank. It wouldn't have been safe in close quarters without somewhere to hide, so she left it. Not only did it survive, but it grew like a weed!

When I told a friend our spotted rubber lip died, she offered her common pleco because it was too big for her tank almost - no thanks! Sounds like it was about 10" long already. I'll stick to the smaller rubber lip and bushy nose. They do good work.

[ETA - You were right, spotsmom. The other oto reappeared!]


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh good.  83 degrees will work.  it's just the lack of aeration that causes the problem.  I got my battery operated air pumps from Foster & Smith.  They run on C batteries.

Isn't it great to see a baby fish in your tank??  I love that moment.  However, these kribs really need to quit all this procreating as pretty soon they'll take over the whole tank!!

I must say that the bristlenose cat I got a couple of months ago is a very industrious little character.  Plus he's quite good looking with those yellow spots on him.  I'm so glad I got him.  And yes, turn down a 10" pleco!!!!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, gee, that sounds stressful, Spotsmom.   But thank goodness so many of your fish survived, even the ones that stayed behind.

We have a big old generator and have needed it a few times. So glad we have it. In a pinch, you can add ice to your tanks to cool them and stand there with a pitcher and scoop up water and pour it back in for aeration. Though a battery-powered pump would be way better than that, especially if the outage lasts overnight. You can also get a UPS (uninterruptible power supply, I think?) and keep it plugged in at all times, with the air pump plugged into it, then when the power goes out, it's charged up and already running your air pump (or in my case, a power head). A couple hundred bucks, but depending on what it would cost to replace all your fish, it can be worth it. Especially if the cost of replacing fish is largely emotional.

Update on the 65g reef tank: I have a piece of live rock that has five interconnected caves. It looks quite a lot like a spaceship. About a week after I moved the clowns from quarantine into the big tank, they decided that rock was their home. I never could decide on names for them until they did that. Now they're Mork & Mindy.  And the fish store guy ordered a Midas blenny for me. After it comes in, he's going to hold onto it for a few weeks and make sure it's in good shape and eating and stuff. If all goes well, it'll make its way through quarantine and into my tank by mid-September. So long to wait, but I keep reminding myself that nothing good happens fast in a saltwater aquarium.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Colette, you are so patient to wait for your fish!!!  I continue to be jealous of saltwater tank people.  That is cool about their caves.  I have some lava rocks piled up that make a nice cave for my kribs.  it's so nice they keep procreating in there.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> Colette, you are so patient to wait for your fish!!! I continue to be jealous of saltwater tank people. That is cool about their caves. I have some lava rocks piled up that make a nice cave for my kribs. it's so nice they keep procreating in there.


I have about a two-year wait until my clowns start thinking about procreating . . . which gives me plenty of time to learn how to raise rotifers. And find out what rotifers are, beyond "the only thing clownfish fry will eat." So much to learn!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

So cool! (Well, to me.) I just found several itty-bitty little red feather dusters on my live rock. The crowns are maybe three millimeters across. You have to be stealthy to see them. I think they must be photosensitive, because if you make a fast movement, they withdraw into their tubes so fast, you almost wonder whether you saw anything there in the first place. This one looks quite similar to what I found. I think mine are pure red though. Hard to tell with something so small and quick.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

The LFS posted a picture of my Midas Blenny. He's the cutest! They're so great to hold onto him for me for a couple of weeks until I can get down there.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, he's so cute!!!  Your LFS (well, not really "local") takes and sends photos of your fishkids to you?  That's service!  Are you going to name him Midas?

I've never seen those feather dusters.  They are quite beautiful and stealthy!!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> Oh, he's so cute!!! Your LFS (well, not really "local") takes and sends photos of your fishkids to you? That's service! Are you going to name him Midas?


They have a FB page, and they post their new arrivals on there. And yep, awesome service. Now, if only they delivered up to Canada, lol.

I don't know what I'll name the Blenny. I have to get to know him first.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Question for you guys - We need to set off some bug bombs to get rid of a few crawlies that have invaded the house during the summer. Dogs can go in the outdoor kennel for a few hours, but what do I do about the fish Can I cover their tanks with tarps or blankets? Will they be okay?

P.S. Baby platy count is now at 2!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Question for you guys - We need to set off some bug bombs to get rid of a few crawlies that have invaded the house during the summer. Dogs can go in the outdoor kennel for a few hours, but what do I do about the fish Can I cover their tanks with tarps or blankets? Will they be okay?
> 
> P.S. Baby platy count is now at 2!


Yikes!

Many pesticides are highly toxic or even fatal to aquatic life. Unless you find out for sure from the manufacturer that the bombs won't affect your fish, you may have to either find a different way to control the bugs or remove the fish (and their aquariums) from your home until all traces of the pesticides are gone.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My local veterinarian to whom I take my dog . . . has a special interest in fish.    Does anyone take their fish to a vet?  I don't have any fish in a tank.  A former BF had a big saltwater tank.  I just love to eat most fish and seafood.  Sorry.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't know of anyone who takes their fish to a vet. My guess is that most vets would have limited experience with fish, although your vet certainly sounds like the exception, sandpiper.

I checked on several fish forums about setting off the bug bombs and the thing to do is shut the filters off, cover the tanks with tarps and duct tape around any openings. Everyone who said they'd done that reported that the fish were all fine afterwards. I can always do a partial water change also, just to be extra cautious.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Scroll down and read About Our Doctor.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I don't know of anyone who takes their fish to a vet. My guess is that most vets would have limited experience with fish, although your vet certainly sounds like the exception, sandpiper.
> 
> I checked on several fish forums about setting off the bug bombs and the thing to do is shut the filters off, cover the tanks with tarps and duct tape around any openings. Everyone who said they'd done that reported that the fish were all fine afterwards. I can always do a partial water change also, just to be extra cautious.


Oh, good. Better safe than sorry. Maybe stick some new carbon in your filters just before the bombs, and then replace it the next day, too.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Sad news: I went to pick up my Midas Blenny yesterday, and we couldn't find it in the LFS's tank. They remembered seeing it in there the day before, but it jumped out between then and when I got there, and we finally found it on the floor behind the tank.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

That _is_ sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

We're a bunch of softies, aren't we? Getting emotionally attached to a fish, and in this case, a fish I haven't even met in person yet. Or . . . "met in fish"?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Blenny just couldn't wait for you any longer.  That is really sad because you have waited for him for a long time!  There weren't any more?


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Aw, Spotsmom. That's one way to look at it. 

They're bringing another one in for me. Many saltwater fish aren't like guppies (cheap and plentiful). They're difficult/impossible to breed in aquariums, so they're often caught in the wild by collectors, so sometimes you can find them in the store and other times you have to special order them.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

After yet more agonizing over fish choices, I finally have a blenny. Not a Midas blenny but a lawnmower blenny (image from the Internet because I'm terrible at taking fish pictures). He's so darned cute, I don't mind that I won't have lots of colorful fish in my tank. I mean, who needs colors when you have antlers? Or eyebrows, or whatever those are.


----------

